# POLL: What is your skincare regimine?



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

post yours!


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Apr 30, 2005)

morning: st. ives scrub for sensitive skin or lush's fresh pharmacy. (it depends on my mood)

night: noxema wipes (the ones that don't require water) to take off makeup. 
lush's fresh pharmacy. 
proactiv toner.
clean and clear's 10% benzyol perioxide for those troubled spots.
and dove's night time cream

i've been really stressed about finals and not sleeping very well so my skin has been breaking out like crazy. but hopefully over the summer, things will get better.
i still need to find a good makeup remover and facewash in one.

in about a week i'm switching my own routine. 
in the morning: i don't know yet. i'm thinking about biotherm's skin brightening cleanser.
night: paula's choice one step cleanser for normal to oil skin.
clinique's mild toner.
i'm still looking for a nonharsh spot treatment for occasional pimples that aren't going to be too hard on my skin.
mositurizer: i don't know yet. i have uneven skintone so something that will help that.

if you guys have any recommendations, please help!


----------



## tatethegreat (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh god, I'm terrible. I was my face with Dove bar soap when I shower at night. In the morning, I Stridex my face, add moisturizer, and do my makeup. My poor, poor face.


----------



## SingleWinged (Apr 30, 2005)

Morning:
Dove Sensitive Skin Bar
Biotherm Pure Bright toner
Biotherm Source Therapie
Clinique Super City Block SPF 25
Makeup

Night:
Almay Non-Oily Eye Makeup Remover Pads
Philosophy Purity Made Simple to remove makeup
Biotherm Hydra Detox cleanser
Biotherm Pure Bright Toner
Avene Diacneal


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

All Philosophy Products unless otherwise noted

Morning
The Great Mystery scrub
Mini Peel Pads (every other morning)
When Hope is not Enough Serum w/ Hope and Prayer Vit C Powder (same days I do the mini Peel)
Oil of Olay Complete Defense Moisturizer w/ SPF30

Night
Purity Made Simple Cleanser
Hope in a Jar moisturizer
Hope and a Prayer retinol capsules (every 2-3 nights)
Hope in a Tube eye and lip cream
Kiss Me lip balm

Weekly
Microdelivery Peel


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 30, 2005)

morning, i wash with murad refreshing cleanser and then use kiehl's oil-free moisturizer.  if i get a pimple, i use some stinky murad cream - words wonders, though i can't remember the name of it.  at night, i just take off whatever makeup with one of those ponds cleansing wipes.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

Morning:

- Pure Bright Cleanser
- Biopur Astringent
- Source Therapie
- Hydra Detox Eyes

Night: (When I have the time.. *Guilty*)

- Clarins eye makeup remover
- Pure Bright Cleanser
- Biopur Astringent
- Hydra Detox Eyes
- Biopur Night cream

But I change my routine every 1-2 months.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 30, 2005)

Morning:
- wash face with l'oreal pure zone cleanser.
- Toner (nivea alcohol free)
- Eye moisturizer (Avon Anew)
- Moisturizer (Mac Moistue Feed)
Night:
- Avon eye makeup remover
all the same products as morning, just a little more moisturizer.


----------



## PinkShell21 (May 1, 2005)

Morning:
St Ives Combination Skin cleanser (the new one) 
Clinique DDML
Neutrogena Moisture SPF 15

Night:
St Ives Cleanser
Biotherm Biosource Combination Skin toner
Clinique DDML
Ponds Dry Skin Cream


----------



## mspixieears (May 1, 2005)

I think someone started a similar thread to this, but here goes anyway:

morning:

no cleanser, just wet and wipe face with hot flannel
perhaps wipe down with toner if oilier than usual (Aesop parsley seed antioxidant toner)
facial moisturiser, at present Bobbi Brown's brightening moisturiser SPF 25

night:

if wearing makeup, Shu Uemura cleansing oil
cleanse with Dermalogica special cleansing gel OR Korres milk protein cleansing emulsion, OR Aesop fabulous face cleanser (it's between the two)
exfoliate with Dermalogica daily microfoliant (every 3-4 days)
toner, as above
if desired, mask (ModelCo heat caps)
if needed, Paula's Choice 8% AHA solution on blackheads/scars
toner, as above
moisturiser: Aesop primrose facial hydrating cream, or Korres sugar crystal multivitamin skinshield cream


----------



## Lollie (May 10, 2005)

When I used foundation or/plus powder, I always cleanse my face with a milk (of different brands; I don't have a favourite one) and afterwards I use a tonic - mostly nivea for sensitive/dry skin or sometimes rose water. Then I apply a day or night cream from Kneipp with almond. 

Once in a while (if I have a lot of time) I scrub my face, give it a steam bath (or how do you call it?) with some herbal tea in it and put a mask on my face (Kneipp - almond as well). When I have been really bad to my skin, I use some serum when I go to sleep.


----------



## notevenjail (May 10, 2005)

Morning (depending on my mood):
Phytomer Rose Visage Toner
Any Astringent
TBS 24-hr Treatment lotion w/kinetin
Serious Skin Care Olive Oil Moisturizer

Night:
If wearing make-up: MAC Cleanse off Oil
Repeat Morning

1-2 times a week Chanel Scrub
1x a week TBS Basil Purifying Mask
1x a week TBS Honey and Oat Moisturizing mask


----------



## godiva (May 13, 2005)

Morning:
Vichy cleansing foam
Biotherm Biosensitive eye cream
Biotherm Age Fitness cream

Night:
Shu Uemura cleansing oil
Vichy cleansing foam
Clinique toner
Biotherm Biosensitive eye cream
Roc night cream


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 20, 2006)

*Cleansing process?*

Hey guys, I was just wondering what everyone's routines were for am & pm face cleansing & whatever.

I used to never wash my face-other than in the shower-a bad habit picked up from my mother.  Then I started wearing Studio Tech every day & breaking out....I now use makeup remover & cleanser & a moisturizer, but I know that there's more that I should be doing.

Thanks


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 20, 2006)

I try to wash every night, but I don't always. I'm terrible for falling asleep with all my makeup on. I'm sure I do it at least once a week. Fortunately, I never have breakouts. In the mornings I just rinse and moisturize. 
My skin is on the dry side, so I don't like to use cleansing products more than once a day. It seems to irritate it even more. 
I use Olay cleansing cloths.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 20, 2006)

I wash/exfoliate and moisturise morning and night with Lush products. I also do a mask once or twice a week.


----------



## shemainrainman (Jan 20, 2006)

This is my current routine, I try to follow it most of the time, but I have fall asleep in my make up as well. 
Morning:
SK-II Skin treatment cleanser 
Toner ( what ever i have, SK-II or Lacome) 
eye cream (Estee Lauder Hydra Complete) 
moisturiser (Cream de la mer/SK-II Advance Signs Treatment)
Sunscreen (Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face Cream SPF 50)
Primer 
Makeup 

Night: 
Eye makeup remover (loreal) or/and 
Cleansing oil (fancl) 
cleanser(SK-II or Origins check and balances) 
Toner(Sk-II or Lancome)
Eye Cream (Estee Lauder Re-Nutriv Intensive Lifting Eye Cream) 
Treatment( SK-II Skin Refining Treatment)
moisturiser (SK-II Advance Signs Treatment or Cream de La Mer) 

twise a week i will exfoliate with Origins Never a Dull moment or mordern friction or Estee Lauder  Idealist Micro-D.  Maybe a mask as well if i have time.


----------



## user3 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a simple routine:

Morning: Wash with Aqua Glycolic
Apply Alotte Time Repair Anti-Wrinkle Serum & Time Restore


At night:  Wash with Aqua Glycolic
Apply Alotte Time Repair Anti-Wrinkle Serum & Time Restore
splash on Evian      Remineralising Softening Toner
Alotte Maximum Moisture Complex

Every other night:  Wash with Aqua Glycolic
Do a light scrub with baking soda
 splash on Evian      Remineralising Softening Toner
Apply Retin A


I am going to be changing up my routine soon. I change it as my skin changes and I noticed the other day that I need to get some different/more Aloette products.


----------



## maianne (Jan 20, 2006)

When it comes to skincare, less is more IMO.  It seems like the more I fiddle with my skincare routine and add things here & there, the more agitated my skin gets.  Here's my routine...

Morning:
Cleanse w/Aveeno Ultra-Calming Foaming Cleanser & Aveda chamois <-- excellent cleansing cloth!!... gentle on skin but scrubs it down nicely
Spritz with Lush Eau Roma toner just to freshen things up a little before makeup
Moisturize with L'Occitane's Radiance Moisturizing Cream (love this... moisturizes really well and adds a nice glow to my skin but isn't oily or pore-clogging)
Foundation primer then makeup

Night:
Cleanse with Lush's Ultra Bland cleanser & Aveda chamois
Toner - Bobbi Brown's Soothing Face Tonic... this helps remove any leftover grime from the day but doesn't contain alcohol (like many toners do), so it's quite nice on the skin.
Moisturize as above

A few times a week I use Lush's Angels on Bare Skin to exfoliate.  Not every day because my skin can't handle it (and I don't think it needs to be exfoliated every day anyway).  HTH!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Neutrogena Oil Free Acne wash
Witch Hazel on a Cotton Pad
Nelson's Acne Gel
Nelson's Tea Tree Cream
(morning) Mac Oil Control Lotion [dont use at night]


----------



## Cruella (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning - Beyond Belief Alpha Beta Hydrox Pore Refining Scrub
              Beyond Belief Alpha Beta Hydrox Oil-Free Moisturizer
              Mary Kay TimeWise Eye-Cream

Evening - Mixture of olive, grapeseed & jojoba oils to cleanse, remove with washcloth
              Beyond Belief ABH Oil-Free Moisturizer


----------



## litlaur (Jan 20, 2006)

Even if you just use a basic cleanser & moisturizer, I think having a good skincare regimen can make a huge difference.

Morning:
Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser
Biotherm Pure Bright Toner
Biotherm Hydra-Detox eye gel
Biopur Moisturizing Matifying Fluid

Night:
Philosophy Purity
Biotherm Pure Bright toner
Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture for combination skin
Neutrogena spot treatment as needed

Twice weekly:
MAC Microfine Refinisher

Weekly:
Estee Lauder So Clean mask

I recently switched to a couple new items, but so far I'm happy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2006)

I probably have the easiest/most pathetic skincare routine! But my skin reacts well to almost anything.
Morning:
Dove bar soap to cleanse
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel

Night:
Dove bar soap or Eucerine(sp?) clear pore to cleanse
Sea Breeze Astringent with Salicylic Acid

The end!


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 1, 2006)

My night definately is more complicated than the morning, hehe, guess i"m more tired then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MORNING:
Splash face with water, massage some cetaphil in, rinse and then Garnier Fresh moisturizer on any dry parts.

NIGHT:
Garnier Fresh eye makeup remover to get all the gunk off my eyes
Then Neutrogena Bar cleanser most of the time to wash off my face
Then depending on what I bought that round, some sort of astringent or cleansing pad
Then a light self tanner for the face, which also moisturises

Then ever other day I use an exfoliating scrub and once a week a mask


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I try to wash every night, but I don't always. I'm terrible for falling asleep with all my makeup on. I'm sure I do it at least once a week. Fortunately, I never have breakouts. In the mornings I just rinse and moisturize. 
My skin is on the dry side, so I don't like to use cleansing products more than once a day. It seems to irritate it even more. 
I use Olay cleansing cloths._

 
Sometimes I fall asleep with all my make up on too and I've never broken out or anything. When I wake up in the morning I look horrible, but my skin is fine.


----------



## monirock (Feb 4, 2006)

morning:
ddf foaming cleanser, ddf glycolic toner, ddf oil free moisturizer-haha, yeah, it's a pattern

night: 
ponds cold cream and then just a repetition of the day with an eye cream added and skipping the moisturizer. i have oily skin so i feel like i have to do all this stuff to control it. plus twice a week a mask. i like doing this though..i'm weird.


----------



## karen (Feb 6, 2006)

morning:
-Oil of Olay Anti-Aging/Anti-Blemish salicylic acid wash
-witch hazel toner
-any of my many moisturisers. I switch them around. Usually either Origins A Perfect World White Tea Skin Guardian or Chanel Precision Age Delay Serum

night:
-philosophy purity made simple facial cleanser to remove makeup(best ever makeup remover)
-Oil of Olay clarity toner
-at night, I use a deeper moisturiser than day. again, one of my many.
-any of my eye creams

Twice a week:
-masque. either Origins You're Getting Warmer or Jaqua Pumpkin Papaya Puree Enzyme

Every other day:
-some sort of exfoliating treatment. lately, Origins Modern Friction.


----------



## dreadwaste (Mar 5, 2006)

*clinique*

clinigue gentle face soap, clarifying lotion, and dramatically different moisturizing lotion. it comes in a little kit, and you use it twice a day. i dont always use it twice a day (shame on me) but its great for clearing up your skin.


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

*This post is also a rave for Serious Skin Care, Aloette  DHC products and 1 Murad product!!!

*So it's been almost a month of me using their products. For a month is plenty of time for me to know if a product will work for my skin. It allows me to see if it will cause breakouts and what the products will do for me.
I've been using their Skin Renew Kit
I just placed a 2nd order for the kit because it's cheaper to get the products that way and it has everything I love.
The only two products I don't really use is the A-Cream SPF 30 with Peptides and the A-Force with Peptides. Still it's cheaper to get the kit and I figure this summer while by the pool I will use them more.

Anyways, you all know I don't dance around and make things seem like cotton candy and bubblegum. I tend to really hold back on face products. I like to give them enough time to work or not work. At first my face went through some purging. Nothing really bad but when is purging a beautiful thing? I stuck to the routine and now I just love how my face looks. BTW the purging was for 2 weeks.
Of course many of know that I am using cold water to wash my face which is really helping with oilies and my pores.
This skin care routine has brought back the life and glow to my face. It's not a "you've been using chemicals on your face red glow" that I usually get from products. It's a rosy cheek fresh faced glow. I finally have color back in face. When I turned 28 my face just lost all it's color. Hitting 30 made me realize I needed and wanted that glow back.
I have been testing out different products only to become very unhappy with the results.

While my skin is not in perfect condition it's not the mess it was back in Jan.
I also use 2 products from DHC which have really helped too! My face tends to hate toners. Any toner I've ever used just tears at my skin and makes the acne worse. I had switched to using the Evian water spray but it just didn't seem to do enough. I had used the DHC micro spray once before and thought I would give it another try. The first time I had it I only got to use it about 3 times because I lost it on a trip. It's not just water. It also has green tea, thyme, and houttuynia extracts. I use it day and night after cleansing or anytime my face feels it needs a refresh.
The other product isAcerola Gel. 
This baby is packed with Vitamin C  and since it's a gel it doesn't make my face oily. I've been very pleased with using this as my daily moisturizer.

The products that I use by Aloette have helped ease fine lines and keep my skin balanced after using Retin A gel given to me by my derm. The aloette has NOTHING to do with the results of less acne and a brighter complexion but it has helped with moisture balance and fine lines.

My routine:
Morning:

SSC A-Wash 
DHC micro spray 
Murad Lighten and Brighten Eye Treatment  (this has nothing to do with the results of my face but I will say it's helped my eye area!) 
SSC Ice age applied twice around the eyes 
DHC Acerola Gel 
Once a week SSC Home Spa Facial Peel 
Night:

SSC Glycolic Cleanser 
DHC Mirco Spray 
Now this where my routine changes
Everyother night I use Retin a gel given to  me by my derm. When I use this I only cleanse and tone.

Any night I am not using the Retin A I switch between SSC and Aloette

*SSC night:*
For the 7 days I do the C-Appeal System and follow with

D-N-A Defy Normal Aging Facial Beauty Treatment 
C-Repair 
First Pressed Olive Oil Moisture Replenishing Eye Balm 
*Aloette night:
*

Restore Time and Time repair mixed together 
Aloette Maximum Moisture Complex


----------



## Cyn (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning: 
Wash with Cetaphil bar soap
dab at dark spots and lips with Vit. E
spot treat acne with Neutrogena On the Spot treatment
Moisterize with Eucerin Skin Renewal SPF 15


Night:
Remove makeup with Cleanse Off Oil (MAC)
Wash face with Cetaphil bar soap
Moisterize with AHA Souffle

Extras:
aspirin mask
cover spots with Vit E, put circular band-aids on spots


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 27, 2006)

Face wash: Lush's Aquamarina morning and night
Makeup remover: Lush's Ultrabland
Moisturiser: Lush's Skindrink at night and MAC Day SPF 15 Light Moisture, Lush Enchanted Eye Cream day and night
Face masks: Lush's Brazened Honey and Cupcake biofresh
occasional use of MAC Microfine Refinisher


----------



## Brianne (Mar 28, 2006)

Morning:
-Purpose cleanser
-Olay moisturizer w/SPF 15 for combo/oily skin
-BenzaClin (Rx)

Night:
-Olay Daily Facials
-Retin-A Micro (Rx)
-Olay night cream (if I'm dry)


----------



## Pink_lily (Mar 28, 2006)

Morning and Night (all Origins):

Well Off eye make-up remover
Never A Dull Moment skin-brightening wash
United State balancing tonic
A Perfect World white tea skin guardian
Balanced Diet moisturizer
Eye Doctor eye cream
Spot Remover when needed for some surpise break-outs (this is seriously the BEST STUFF EVER when it comes to making break-outs disappear quickly)

Once a week, I do some sort of mask, either an Origins I've been using for years or the St. Ives clay firming mask.  I also use the Daily Facials Express wipes when I'm too lazy to wash my face, before putting on a mask, or before using a natural microdermabrasion scrub that I just discovered at Origins.

I've been using Origins products since 7th grade.  I'm not about to try anything else!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 29, 2006)

Morning:
MAC Everyday Lotion Cleanser
Oily of Olay SPF 15 Moistrizer
depending on the morning, Fast Response Eye Cream

Night:
MAC Cleanse Off Oil
Origins Checks and Balances
Neutrogena Deep Pore Treatment


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 29, 2006)

Morning:
Lush's fresh farmacy 
Lush's tea tree water
Lush's enzymion 
Cliniques acne spot treatment  

Night:
Lush's fresh farmacy
Lush's tea tree water
Lush's enzymion
Cliniques acne spot treatment
and sometimes proactive moisturizer (with benzoyl peroxide) on the troubled spots. 

extra:
Lush's mask of magnaminty
St. Ives Apricot Scrub (soon to be switched to Lush's AOBS)


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 29, 2006)

morning and night:
dove bar soap and lubriderm lotion


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 29, 2006)

Morning:
Oil of Olay - Daily Facials Intensives Smooth Skin Scrub
Olay Complete All Day Moisture Lotion SPF 15 (Sensitive Skin)

Night:
Oil of Olay - Daily Facials Intensives Smooth Skin Scrub
Night of Olay Firming Cream

And 2 - 3 times a week I use the Oil of Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Clay Mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oil of Olay is the best!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 29, 2006)

Morning:  Clinique 3 step, strobe cream
night: Makeup wipes of some sort... and then clinique 3 step, followed by additional estee lauder hydra complete lotion.

Now i'm starting to get into lush- especially their bio fresh face masks, and so i occasionaly use the crash course in skincare mask too


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

Morning:  Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Cleanser, Olay Regenerist Thermal Skin Polisher or Bliss Steep Clean Cleansing Milk.  It basically depends on what I grab.  Then I use Kiehls UFM.  
Body wise - Either Olay Ribbons plus Creme Ribbons, Bliss Vanilla and Bergamot Scrub or Bliss Herban Jungle Soap. Again, it depends on what I grab.
As far as lotion goes or after-shower moisturizing, I love Bliss Plum Plum Body Spray or Palmers Cocoa Butter Oil.  Smells soooooooo good.

PM:  Kiehls eye makeup remover and one of the above-referenced face washes - again, depends on my mood although I do favor the Olay Thermal one at night.  Then Kiehls #1 Lip Balm

Jennifer


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 29, 2006)

*Mornings:* 
1) Splash warm water on face
2) Wipe Nivea Sensitive Balance Cleansing milk over face with cotton  
    round. 
3) Use a smidge of Nivea Sensitive Balance Day Care cream with SPF on    
    face and neck
*If feeling oily in the mornings I will use Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser For Normal to Oily Skin only 2 squirts.


*Evenings:*
1) Remove Eye makeup with Nivea Gentle Eye makeup remover and cotton
    round. 
2) Remove makeup with Nivea Refreshing Cleansing Wipes.
3) Wash with Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser for Normal to Oily Skin.
4) Steam face for 2 to 3 minutes under a towel tent.
5) Apply Nivea Mattifying toner that has been in the refridgerator with
    cotton round to face and neck.
6) Apply Clean and Clear Persa-gel 10 to pimples. 
*At least 3 times a week I use a round face brush with Nivea Gentle Face Scrub in the shower for about 2 minutes. I also use whatever Nivea facial mask my skin needs 1 a week.


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 29, 2006)

My routine is:

-Neutrogeana make up remover clothes if I am wearing makeup
-DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser
-DDF 10% Glyoclic Toner
-Shiseido Benefiance Day Protective Emulsion SPF 15

Twice a week I exofliate with St. Ives Apricot Scrub


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 30, 2006)

Morning:

Lush:
Aquamarina Cleanser
EauRoma Water Toner
Enchanted Eye Cream

MAC:
Studio Moisture Fix 

Night:

Lush:
Ultra Bland Cleanser
Aquamarina Cleanser
EauRoma Water Toner
Skin Drink
Enchanted Eye Cream
Mirror Mirror

On special nights:
Lush Cupcake Biofresh Mask


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, I think I've finally got a decent routine, but I'm still going to be tweaking it a bit. 

Morning:
*Wash with Biotherm Biosource softening cleasing foam. (pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
*Use Biosource softening lotion (aka toner) also pink
*pink Aquasource 
^^Lol, I love how the dry skin stuff is pink. It makes me smile in the morning.
Wait ten minutes to let the moisturizer sink in, and then put on MAC Select Tint Spf stuff. So that covers cleansing, toning, moisturizing, sun protection and foundation to seal and protect from dirt. I think I'll start a thread about whether I should be using an eyecream. I'm only sixteen, but hey why not start young? 

Night: Huh. I haven't quite worked this out yet...
Twice a week or so:
*Biotherm Pure Bright Polishing clarifying cleanser (exfoliation). I have to be careful to put this on, gently rub and then get it the hell off. If I leave it on very long it really dries out my skin.
*Cetaphil to get the rest of my eyemakeup off.
*Small smount of Aquasource, sometimes toner as well. 
Rest of the time:
*Cetaphil to take it all off.
*Again, sometimes toner and then Aquasource. I only use the toner at night if I feel like my skin needs some love.

Also a couple times a week I'll use Warming Mineral Mask from the Body Shop. It makes me happy, and my skin too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As well, I'll randomly mix up some face treatment with stuff around my house and use it whenever I feel like being pampered. Another great thing to do when my skin feels like it needs some extra lovin' is to get a bowl full of hot water (has to be steaming), put a few drops of favourite essential oil in it, make a tent with a towel and my face and sit there for a few minutes. It makes the rest of me feel all relaxed and happy too. Great for stress. I think that's about it.


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 5, 2006)

*Morning:* 
- normally I just rinse my face off in the morning.
- Origins United State tonic
- Origins A Perfect World antioxidant moisturizer

*Night:* 
- Origins Checks and Balances cleanser
- Origins United State tonic
- Origins A Perfect World antioxidant moisturizer

Pretty simple, and it seems to be working well.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 5, 2006)

Morning:
Philosophy Purity face wash
Olay Regenerist Peel stuff
Philosophy Hope and Prayer Vit C Powder
Cetaphil Moisturizer Spf 15

Night
Philosophy Purity Face Wash
Philosophy Hope in a Jar 
Philosophy Hope in a Jar for eyes and lips

I have a ton of other skincare products but those are the ones I use day and night nomatter what. If you've never tried philosophy you should it's great !!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2006)

i think the most simple skincare regime works best for me...
morning: cleanse, moisturize, then put on eye cream...cetaphil for oily/normal skin, olay spf 15 lotion, benefit's eye-con
night: cleanse, tone, treatment for acne, deeply moisturize, eye treatment...after taking off make up w/ remover, i wash with clean-and-clears eye make up removing cleanser (i try not to sleep in ANY trace of make up), then philosophy's  purity face wash, then i tone (i'm using some stuff for acne now w/ salicilic acid, but i LOVE clinique's clarifying toner level 2), spot treat patches/zits w/ benzaclin (cream) OR clindamycin (lotion) - i refuse to use either in the morning, it can tingle a little, and then i use a thicker moisturizer (i like one from clarins, it's in french and can't remember the name for the life of me), and then dab a little bit of regenerist from olay under and over my eyes
once a week i exfoliate in the shower w/ st. ives scrub (original)...i put it on clean skin and leave it on a minute or so while the steam settles in...sometimes i'll steam my face or do a clay mask, but that's pretty much it. i have pretty nice skin other than those breakouts i tend to get mid-cycle, so simplicity seems to work best


----------



## Naked Lunch (Apr 9, 2006)

skincare is all aveda

morning:

cream cleanser
skin firming toner
tourmaline serum
tourmaline lotion spf 15
tourmaline eye cream

night:

cream cleanser
exfoliant
night nutrients serum
tourmaline hydrating cream
pure vital eye cream

weekly:

tourmaline charged radiance mask

monthly:

deep cleansing herbal clay mask
-or-
intensive hydrating mask


----------



## Preah (May 2, 2006)

Morning:
*Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser
*The Organic Pharmacy Rose Facial Spritz
*Dr. Hauschka Daily Revitalising Eye Cream
*Jurlique Day Care Face Cream

Night:
*Jurlique Ultra-Sensitive Face Wash
*The Organic Pharmacy Rose Facial Spritz
*The Organic Pharmacy Skin Rescue Oil
*The Organic Pharmacy Double Rose Ultra / Dr. Hauschka Rose Day Cream

Weekly:
*Cleansing Clay Mask
*Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Masque
*Dermalogica Gentle Cream Exfoliant


----------



## Arella (May 2, 2006)

Morning:
REN Calendula and Arctic Blackcurrant Seed Cleansing Milkwash - Sensitive
L'Occitane Cleansing Water Spray (used as a toner, also works as makeup remover)
Kiehl's Blue Spot Treatment (if I have any spots)
Prescriptives Comfort Lotion (but switching to REN Calendula Omega when it runs out)

Night: 
L'Occitane Cleansing Water Spray
Prescriptives Comfort Lotion

Weekly:
REN Jojoba Micro Bead Purifying Facial Scrub
REN Multi-Mineral Detox Facial Mask

REN is expensive, but it's the only thing that actually works while not irritating my skin. I've even found it better than good old Cetaphil.


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

Mine is very simple. 

MORNING

Splash of warm water
Estee Lauder DayWear Plus Mulit Protection Anti-Oxidant Lotion 

NIGHT

Natio Gentle Foaming Facial Cleanser 
Loreal Eye Makeup Remover
Estee Lauder DayWear Plus Mulit Protection Anti-Oxidant Lotion 


Pluse I drink a lot of Green Tea which seems to help.


----------



## kaysd99 (May 23, 2006)

Skin Type: Combo

Morning:
Aloette Pur Radiance Reviatalizing Cleanser
Aloette Pur Radiance Reviatlizing Toner
Aloette Advanced Eye Recovery Serum
Loreal Happy Derm SPF 15 (for Face)
Neutrogena Moisture SPF15 (for neck area)

Night:
Aloette Pur Radiance Reviatalizing Cleanser
Aloette Pur Radiance Reviatlizing Toner
Aloette Advanced Eye Recovery Serum
Organic Jojoba oil to moisturize


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

I often change the products but for now:
Aesop Purifying Facial Cream Cleanser (sometimes garnier the blue gel cleanser to make the bottle empty)
Kiehl's Herbal Toner Mixed Berries and Extracts(sometimes alterra toner, the blue one. A german brand)
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer SPF 15
for night the same and aesop for removing (eye)make-up. 
sometimes H&M peel-off mask or a schaebens strawberry mask/exfoliating scrub(pelling). 
on breakouts isothrex(?) 0,05%


----------



## litlaur (May 25, 2006)

Morning:
Biotherm Pure Bright toner
Biotherm Biopur moisturizer
tea tree oil where needed

Night:
Philosophy Purity Made Simple cleanser
toner
moisturizer
tea tree oil

Once or twice a week:
Philosophy Microdelivery Peel
Lush Mask of Magnaminty


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 29, 2006)

*Morning:*
Clean & Clear Oil-Free Foaming Facial Cleanser
Spot Treatments -see below-
Purpose Dual Treatment Moisutre Lotion w/ SPF 15

*Night:*
Clearasil Ultra Daily Fash Wash -dry application-
Spot Treatments -see below-
Neutrogena Light Night Cream

*Spot Treatments:*
Clearasil Ultra Acne Treatment Cream
Clean & Clear Deep Cleaning Astringent

*Once a Week:*
got2b In Your Face Pure Intent Clay Masque
St. Ives Apricot Scruv -watered down, light application-


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 24, 2006)

The one thing I've learned over the past few years is to remove one's makeup completely before bed....
And exfoliate!
Damnit, the _two_ things I've learned... 
(I'll stop with the Monty Python jokes. Promise.)

1. Wash face with cleanser of choice. I haven't varied much from Clean & Clear's Continuous Control Acne Fighting Cream Cleanser. It's a benzoyl peroxide-based one, which, unlike Saliycic Acid, it kills most acne-causing bacteria in lieu of simply drying out oil-production glands. 

2. Twice a week, apply MAC's Microfine Refinisher to wet skin and rub thoroughly for 2-3 minutes. 

3. Place half-dime sized amounts of Neosporin (to heal blemishes), a 10% benzoyl peroxide cream (to fight new blemishes), an alpha-hydroxy moisturizer (to chemically exfoliate and to moisturize [I really love Neutrogena's Healthy Skin Night), and Mederma (to fade acne scars and hyperpigmentation) in hand and blend onto entire face.

4. At night, moisturize eyes with Benefit Eye-Con.

5. At night, cover face with Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2006)

zeitghost your #3 is interesting... how often do you use? nightly? daily?


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 25, 2006)

_zeitghost your #3 is interesting... how often do you use? nightly? daily?_

Twice a day, at morning and evening.

It's the only thing that really controls my oily skin/blemishes. But damn, those cannons work!


----------



## sewpunk (Jun 28, 2006)

ah, one of my favorite topics! 8) 

am
Wash with Chanel Systeme Purete Le Gel in the shower, very gently buff with Sephora's Complexion Brush

As soon I towel off from my shower I apply 4 drops Skin Ceuticals Serum 15 to my damp palms and rub in all over my damp face, neck and chest.  I let that soak in for a few minutes.

When skin is dry, I apply Philosophy's Hope in a Tube to my Lip and Eye area, then I spot treat my blackhead prone nose with Philosophy Hope in a Bottle.

I follow up with Skin Ceuticals Ultimate UV Defense (SPF 30).  

I then do my hair, followed by makeup, get dressed and move my butt out the door to work!

pm (I try to do this right after dinner, but often it does happen till bedtime)

Remove eye makeup with Ponds w/ Grape Seed oil/Bi-Phase stuff

Wash with same Chanel product

Apply Skin Ceuticals Intense Line Defense (A chemical exfoliate using same method as the serum in am) or Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Retinol Lotion.  (I switch off between the two every other night)

Treat eyes, lip and nose with same Philosophy products as mentioned above.

If my skin feels a little tight, or look dry in some spots, I slather on some plain Cetaphil lotion to those areas before sleep. (only when I've wash earlier though, if I am beat tired, I will skip this)

Weekend treatments (I usually do this the morning after a night out at a smoky bar or have been hanging out with smokers) 
I like to steam my face with tea, do a manual scrub with Chanel Masque Purete Express (a gential scrub/mask combo) followed by lotion all over my face, neck, chest.  I will hold off on makeup till I go out that night, or just skip makeup if I stay in with the DH that night.  If no makeup is worn, I will use a Chanel Activateur Hydratation toner before I go to bed.


----------



## ette (Jun 29, 2006)

Morning:
Wash with Biotherm Pure Bright Clarifying Cleanser, pat face dry
Biotherm Pure Bright Illuminating Essence
Biotherm Source Therapie

Night:
Remove eye makeup with Lancome Bifacils
Wash with Biotherm Pure Bright Clarifying Cleanser, pat face dry
Than poke hole with pin on odorless Omega-3 capsules and rub oil on face (smells not good but works sooo amazing, my skin is so much better and I've only used this for the past 2 nights. I'd say its 50% better)
Biotherm Source Therapie Eye Cream

Every few days:
MAC Microfine Refinisher
SkinCeuticals 0.5 Retinol
Biotherm Source Therapie Tissue Mask
Biotherm Aquasource intense moisturization if my skin feels dry from washing in shower with a bad soap
Lush Mask of Magnaminty
Lush Catastrophe Cosmetic if skin is really red


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 29, 2006)

I use way too many things, hehe.  All Lush unless otherwise specified.

AM
Coal Face Soap
Tea Tree Water toner
Enzymion moisturizer

PM
Every other night, I use Fresh Farmacy, and the nights in between I use Aquamarina
Tea Tree Water toner
Celestial moisturizer
Clean and Clear Persagel
And then three times a week or so I throw in one of the following: Sweet Japanese Girl, Ocean Salt, or Mask of Magnaminty


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 2, 2006)

Mine has changed.

Mornings:
Oil of Olay dual action cleaner
Oil of Olay All Day moisturizer w/SPF15 (for sensitive skin)

Nights:
Neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover
Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair
Oil of Olay All Day moisturizer w/SPF15 (for sensitive skin)
Carmex on the lips

And ever so often, I use Oil of Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Clay mask


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

all dermalogica products:

at home i address the oiliness;

am:

precleanse
dermal clay cleanser
microfoliant
multi-active toner
oil control lotion

pm:

precleanse
dermal clay cleanser
microfoliant
multi-active toner
oil control lotion

when i run out of microfoliant i use gentle cream exfoliant instead but only every 3 days. i also use the skin refining masque once a week. 

when i get a facial i address the sensitized part:

precleanse
ultracalming cleanser
microfoliant or fruit peel
calming botanical mixture
massage cream and pressure point massage
environmental control serum
oatmeal masque under steam for 10 mins.
calming booster
soothing toner
barrier repair moisturizer

i use the ultra sensitive faceblock spf 25 when i go into the sun. it has a slight tint to it, so i don't have to wear foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:holysheep:


----------



## user6 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nighttime:


2 nights a week I'll use my origins activated charcoal and porcelain face mask, and the other nights I'll exfoliate gently with a scrub by prescriptives. But every night I use Origins A Perfect World moisturizer, and then the antioxidant face mask.

Morning

After my brushing my teeth and washing my face ritual, I moisturize with Origins Look Alive cream, and then go workout......after my workout I shower and apply Origins Have A Nice Day, then makeup or whatever.

That's about it, I have combination skin, so I clean it a lot, but also I moisturize very heavily and it seems to work!!!


----------



## juli (Jul 16, 2006)

wow...where do u find time to do all these... I must be really lazy.

AM:
Clean face with body wash in the shower.  I cant get my self into using a bar soap or cleanser to wash my face separately.  
Then use Shiseido -The Hydro balancing softner alcohol free toner/lotion

(only do this if I am home and find my face feeling dirty/greasy)
Wash face using Noxzema Continuous Clean Microbead Cleanser. (love this ish.. seems like it brightens my skin color & love the tingly feeling)

PM:
Noxzema  Continuous Clean microbead cleanser
Sometimes nothing.. but usually
Shiseido that I use in the morning OR Murad essential C-toner.

Thats it.. really simple..


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_wow...where do u find time to do all these... I must be really lazy._

 

haha, i'm just making up for abusing my skin when i was younger. it catches up to you.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2006)

Mine is VERY complex. I just want to know how others take care of their skin and what products they use


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 24, 2006)

i use the dermalogica line for both oily and sensitive skin.


----------



## girlstar (Dec 24, 2006)

In the morning:

Lush's Angels on Bare Skin cleanser, followed by Lush's Tea Tree Water toner, followed by Lush's Enzymion moisturiser and Lush's Enchanted Eye Cream.

Before bed:

If my face is feeling sensitive and broken out, I use Lush's Fresh Farmacy soap, otherwise I use Lush's Coalface soap. That is followed by Lush's Tea Tree Water toner, followed by Lush's Enzymion moisturiser and Lush's Enchanted Eye Cream.

I also use biofresh masks from Lush whenever I can get my hands on them, as the nearest store is an hour away


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 24, 2006)

oh golly mine is rather complex too.
i'm a complete clinique whore so my whole skincare range is from there..hehe.
So in the morning i use- the 7 day scrub. then the clinique 3 step- the clenaser, toner and dramatically different moisturisor. 
Then i use 'all about eyes' around my eyes.  Then because i have very dry skin i use 'mositure on line' all over my face.  i let this sink in for about a minute then i pour onto my face 'city block SPF sunscreen' from clinique....
At night i do the same thing minus the scrub and the sunscreen.


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 24, 2006)

2x a day (morning and night) Korres White Tea Fluid Gel Cleanser Caudalie Beauty Elixir Murad Skin Perfecting Lotion  1x a day (morning) Philosophy Shelter  3x a week Bliss Triple Oxygen Energizing Mask


----------



## mistella (Dec 24, 2006)

AM:
Laura Mercier Gel Cleanser
Laura Mercier Oil Free Daily Moisturizer SPF 15

PM:
Laura Mercier Gel Cleanser
Clinique Super Defense moisturizer

Origins Spot Remover on any blemishes

Laura Mercier Face Polish or Clinique 7day scrub 1-2x a week for exfoliation.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

AM

Lutsine Bactopur Mousse
Rose Water Toner
A-Derma's Sensiphase for oily/combination
Clinique's Super City Block SPF25 Oil Free
MAC's Fast Responsive Eye-Cream (if I'm wearing concealer) or
Clinique's All About Eyes (if I'm not wearing any makeup)

PM

MAC Wipes (if I wore makeup)
Lutsine Bactopur Mousse
Rose Water Toner
A-Derma's Sensiphase for oily/combination
MAC's Moisture Feed/EYE
Neostrata Strong (Salylicic Acid Gel)

Twice a week I exfoliate with Caudalie's Soft Buffing Cream and their Cleansing Mask for Oily Skin.


----------



## Glow (Dec 24, 2006)

Morning:
Clean & Clear deep cleaning cream cleanser for sensitive skin
Proactiv toner
Body shop vitamin e day cream

Night:
Body Shop vitamin e cream cleanser
Body Shop vitamin e hydrating toner
Dove night cream


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

AM:
Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
My prescription Avita cream
Dr. D Schwab Controlling Balm around my nose and on my chin to help fight white-heads
Cetaphil Moisturizing cream
Dr. D Schwab Eye Intensive Moist

PM:
Same routine except instead of the Avita I use .5% benzoyl peroxide cream


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

*AM:*
St. Ives Apricot Scrub for Sensitive Skin (every other day) followed by...
Neutrogena Pure Glow Cleansing Pads then...
Proactiv Revitalizing Toner then...
Duac Cream then...
EL Perfectionist [CP+] Polycollagen Peptide blah blah Anti-Wrinkle Cream (I'm only 21 and I use more anti-wrinkle creams than my grandma lol) ...
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer w/ Dermalyxl (even if I'm not wearing MU)

*PM:*
Ponds or MAC makeup removing wipes then...
Clean & Clear Makeup Dissolving Foam then...
Clean & Clear Cleansing Pads...
Differin Cream then...
Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion then...
Clinique All About Eyes Rich


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm a girl with oily skin that believes in (mostly) natural ingredients.

*AM:*
Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser
LUSH's Tea Tree Water Toner
Biore Pore Perfect Shine Controlling Moisturizer
Origins Eye Doctor Eye Cream

*PM:*
POND's Clean Sweep Wipes
LUSH's Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser
Origins Get Down Cleanser
LUSH's Ocean Salt Exfoliater
LUSH's Mask of Magnaminty (4x/week)
LUSH's Tea Tree Water Toner
YSL Contour Expert Creme
Origins Eye Doctor Eye Cream

The reason I wash my face twice at night is because I wear Estee Lauder's Double Wear makeup, and I don't feel like it's all the way off unless I work at it!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 29, 2006)

morning...
-either cetaphil cleanser for oily skin (if i'm in the shower), or aveda's purifying gel cleanser (if at the sink)
-aveda's toning mist helps to absorb moisturizer into my skin, and also hydrate a bit
-aveda's outer peace line's acne relief lotion (this stuff is awesome, it has tamanu oil to help with the healing process of skin - preventing scars - and a naturally-derived salacylic acid - from wintergreen - to help kill existing bacteria)
-benefit eye-con for under eyes 
-either aveda's hydrating lotion or oil of olay's spf 15 day lotion (a cheap, but good moisturizer that isn't too heavy)

night on the other hand, isn't always the most structured...
-same purifying gel cleanser from aveda
-vaseline, or if i remember, oil of olay's eye make up remover wipes, to get make up off
-aveda's exfoliant to smooth skin out and buff dry patches
-if i feel extra skin savvy, i'll put on aveda's tourmaline charged radiance fluid, which helps smooth skin and give it a nice glow
-same aveda acne lotion from morning
-aveda's pure vital eye cream (helps to get rid of puffiness)
*i usually skip lotion at night, since i get oily

for treatment, about 2-3 a week, i'll use the body shop's tea tree oil scrub or even st. ives acne prone skin scrub for extra exfoliation or a mask (either deep cleansing clay from aveda or body shop's ionic clay, both of which help soak up extra oil)
*whew*


----------



## sewpunk (Dec 29, 2006)

am
Wash with Purity Made Simple in the shower, very gently buff my face, neck and cheat with Sephora's Complexion Brush

As soon I towel off from my shower I apply 4 drops Skin Ceuticals Serum 15 to my damp palms and rub in all over my damp face, neck and chest. I let that soak in for a few minutes.

When skin is dry, I apply Neutrogena Retinol eye cream, then I spot treat my blackhead prone nose with Philosophy Hope in a Bottle. I like to slather on a lip moisturizer at this tip as well. 

I follow up with Skin Ceuticals Ultimate UV Defense (SPF 30) or whatever SPF 30 is my new passion.

I then do my hair, followed by makeup, get dressed and move my butt out the door to work!

pm
 (I try to do this right after dinner, but often it does happen till bedtime)

Remove eye makeup with Ponds w/ Grape Seed oil/Bi-Phase stuff

Wash with same cleansing product as am

Apply Skin Ceuticals Intense Line Defense (A chemical exfoliate using same method as the serum in am) OR apply Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Retinol Lotion. (I switch off between the two every other night)

Treat eyes, lip and nose with same products as mentioned above for am use.

Then I wait. Later  if my skin feels a little tight, or look dry in some spots, I slather on some Hope in a Jar lotion to those areas before sleep. (if I use retinol lotion, I skip this step)

Weekend treatments:
I like to steam my face with tea, do a manual treatment scrub like Philosophy Microdelivery Peel, followed by plain lotion (and eye cream) all over my face, neck, chest. I will hold off on makeup till I go out that night.  If I skipped makeup (like when I stay home all day in with the DH that night I will use a Chanel Activateur Hydratation toner before I go to bed, and throw on some thick lotion.  If I wear makeup during the day, I will wash and treat skin as normal before I go to bed.


----------



## JediFarfy (Dec 29, 2006)

AM:
- Clinique 7 Day Scrub (unless I'm taking a shower later that day)
- Cetaphil for sensitive skin
- Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizer
- Neutrogena UltraSheer sunblock SPF 30
- MAC Fast Response eye creme just before makeup

PM:
- Neutrogena makeup removing wipes (if I wore makeup)
- Cetaphil again (if taking a shower, then here is 7 Day scrub)
- Paula's Choice 2% BHA lotion
- Paula's Choice Extra Strenght blemish fighting lotion (5% BP)
- after all absorbed, then moisturizer again


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

*Morning: *Proactiv Cleanser, Toner, and Lotion. Then I use Olay moisturizer with spf 30.

*Night: *Remove makeup with Cetaphil. Proactiv kit followed by Proactiv Sulfur Mask. Then Olay Moisturizer and Vaseline on eyelids, lashes, and lips.

It seems like a lot but takes under ten minutes.


----------



## Joke (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine is rather simple:
Morning: Evian Moisturizer
Evening: 
Dior Eau Magique
Rose Water

And everytime I feel acne coming, I use my neutrogena gel too (this is great stuff!).


----------



## user79 (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had so many people asking me what my skin care routine is like, so here it is, once and for all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have combination skin, and in the winter it's a bit on the dry side.

*Face fash:*
Dove Self-foaming Face Wash (in N. America)

OR

Bebe Young Care foaming face wash (for European ladies)

*
Facial Moisturizers:*
Nivea cream (in the blue tin) for night
Dr. Scholler moisturizer with spf10 for day (probably not avail. in N. America)

*Eyecream:*
Louis Widmer eyecream
*
Scrubs:*
St. Ives Apricot Scrub (original formula) about once a week or so


----------



## Katja (Jan 2, 2007)

*I don't use very much, and I have combination skin.  

AM:  I splash my face with some H20, pat dry, and spray Body Shop's Vitamin C facial spray on my face.  I moisturize with a rotation of Almay's Grapeseed SPF 15 and one of Neutrogena's moisturizers.  I use Lancome's Renergie eye cream both day and night.

PM:  At night, it's the same routine except I skip the vitamin C, and I only use Neutrogena's moisturizer.  I also exfoliate my face once-twice a week with Body Shop's Tea Tree scrub. 

I use Body Shop's tea tree toner sometimes when I'm needed some oil control.*


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 3, 2007)

*Usually I use the walgreens version of neutragena soap (liquid orange color stuff) afterwards, I use Noxema. If I wore make-up, I remove it with Ponds, then follow with walgreens soap, and then Noxema. To exfoliate, I use St. Yves Apricot Scrub.*


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

I wash with Bliss' Clog-Dissolving Cleansing Milk, then follow with Shu Uemura Nanowater (toner) then Bliss' SPF 30 sunban for faces, and then depending on the climate, either creme de la mer, or the la mer oil-absorbing lotion.

i also use the Bliss pore-perfecting scrub once/twice a week


----------



## Lollie (Jan 4, 2007)

AM: mostly nothing; just a splash of water and a moisturizer (Lush Celestial)

PM: Lush coalface (takes off every trace of makeup - believe me!), Clinique take the day off eye MU remover, sometimes Lush Eau roma water and afterwards Lush Celestial or Kneipp almond moisturizer.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

this was my routine but i think i might change it...
am and pm
noxzema citrus scrub
mary kay intense hydrating cream 

for occasional blemishes:
clearasil vanishing cream


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 5, 2007)

Mines.......
Am 
Wash with Lush herblism,Elemis toner and moisturiser, eye gel

PM
Cleanse with Elemis sensitive skin cleanser, tone and moisturise (elemis) eye gel and neck cream.


----------



## robyn (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been really into St.Ives lately.. I have combination skin.

AM:
St.Ives Apricot Radiance Blemish Fighting cleanser (LOVE this stuff)
Aveeno Continuous Protection spf 45

PM:
St.Ives Apricot Radiance Blemish Fighting Cleanser 
St.Ives Renewal Cream

A few times a week I'll use St.Ives Mineral Clay Firming Mask. I also use it as a spot treatment. Its really great! If I happen to wear a lot of makeup one day, I'll massage olive oil all over my face followed by my usual cleanser.


----------



## silencemylips (Jan 8, 2007)

Ooof, mines just recently gotten more complicated since my card got abused at Clinique

morning:

Clinique 3-step. Cleanse > exfoliate > moisturise 
Clinique pore minimizer refining serum - around cheeks and nose
Mac Strobe cream around cheekbones and highlighting areas to prep for makeup. 

Night:
Clinique Take the day off eye makeup remover
Clinique Anti-blemish solutions cleansing foam
Clinique 3-step


When my skins dry I'll use Clinique moisture surge extra. 

Every other day I'll use Clinique 7 day scrub or [/size] St.Ives Apricot Radiance Blemish Fighting Cleanser, I'll alternate between the two. 

And once a week I'll use one of Lush's face masks, Brazened Honey or Love lettuce.


----------



## lara (Jan 11, 2007)

AM:
Angels on Bare Skin cleanser (Lush)
Glycolic Acid Toner (Mario Badescu)
Studio Moisture Cream (MAC)
Hyaluronic Eye Cream (Mario Badescu)

PM:
Enzyme Cleansing Gel (Mario Badescu)
Eau Roma Water toner (Lush)
Seaweed Night Cream (Mario Badescu)
Hibiscus Eye Serum (Korres)

Once a week:
The Microdelivery Peel (Philosophy)
Whitening Mask (Mario Badescu)


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 11, 2007)

Malin+goetz grapefruit cleaner or Lush Babyface
Sometimes Alterra Minze Toner(German drugstorebrand)
Lush Celestial Moisturizer or Kiehl's facial moisturizer SPF15(love)
Sometimes a mask: H&M masks(love them...strawberry and peel-off masks by H&M are awesome) or some other masks i bought in the drugstore...i went so lazy with my skincare stuff. I used a lot in the past and now not so much. i think, that's ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For spots not very often i use isothex creme


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

wow, you're all so careful with your skin, your regimes put me to shame!! good to see lots of Lush-aholics here, too 

- morning: quick scrub with an exfoliating wash in the shower (I amn't fussy, I buy Drugstore and whatever's on offer, but switch to Lush's "Ocean Salt" for days where my skin's feeling really oily, I think it's too harsh for everyday) and then I chuck on a tiny, tiny bit of Olay Total Effects Anti-Aging Anti-Blemish Moisturizer which is wonderful stuff: the only oil-free/anti-acne moisturiser I've ever found which is designed for OLDER skins like mine, as well. If my skin's bad, I use a toner in between the scrub and moisturise steps: my favourites are ones with Tea Tree Oil, like Lush's, though I'll happily use Drugstore stuff too.

- evening: I usually just use a facial wipe to get off makeup, cleanse and tone. I use whatever's on offer at the Drugstore, as long as it's suitable for taking off eyemakeup I'm happy. Sometimes use a bit of eyecream, and stick on more moisturiser, then into bed.

- once a week (usually in the bath): scrub and use a face mask, usually a Lush face mask: Magnaminty's good for oily skin, so's Cupcake, Cosmetic Warrior (if skin's REALLY spotty), and Brazened Honey is WONDERFUL if skin's feeling a bit tight, dry or sensitive. Eyecream and moisturiser aftwards. Stick tea tree oil on any blemishes too.

I am a lazy girl and I have a weird, oily skin that seems best left to its own devices most of the time!!! Using lots of moisturisers makes me an oil-slick, and strong cleaning products can also aggravate the balance and make the skin even oilier. So I tend to do what's quick and easy on a daily basis, then apologise to my skin and make up to it by a once-a-week pamper.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 11, 2007)

AM:
- Natio Renew Radiance Cleanser or Cetaphil
- L'Occitane Imortelle Serum
- Garnier Nutritionist eye cream
- Mac Moisturelush eye cream
- Mac Moisturelush cream or L'Occitane Amande Pomme velvet cream

PM:
- Mac Cleanse Off Oil
- Natio Renew Radiance Cleanser
- pH Advantage Pigmentation Fader
- L'Occitane Imortelle Serum + 3 drops organic Rosehip oil
- Mac Moisturelush eye cream
- L'Occitane Imortelle Very Precious cream

Treatments:
- Lush Ocean Salt scrub every other day
- Mac Microfine Refinisher once a week
- Lush Ayesha, Love Lettuce, or Cupcake mask once a week


----------



## Jillipede (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the ProActiv 3 step system to manage my acne. It works so wonderfully and I've been using it for years. At night I use the Clarifying Night Cream instead of the Repairing Lotion. I also use the eye cream from that line at night. Raves!


----------



## Korms (Jan 28, 2007)

When I can afford it I use Philosophy MakeUp Optional range (Purity Cleanser, Hope in a Jar Moisturiser, Vitamin C powder, Serum and eye and lip cream) with the Microdelivery Peel and Microdelivery Peel Hydrating Mask as in between treatments.

Right now I'm broke so I use Tesco's (Huge UK supermarket chain) Vitamin E Range, the cleanser is rubbish and the moisturisers break me out but each item is about 97p and that's all I can afford!

Basically, as long as I can cleanse, tone and moisturise I'm happy!


----------



## hnich (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Mine changes several times a year whenever I'm bugged again about my skin, for now though:

AM
Spectro Jel Face wash - massage in for 30-60 seconds
Light exfoliation with face cloth and jojoba on dry spots (the jojoba will basically just help the skin around whatever blemishes I have flake off easier)
Oil of Olay SPF 15 lotion for sensitive skin

(I want to add the Nivea Toner to my routine when I can find it)

PM 
jojoba for eye makeup removal
Spectro Jel Face Wash
Prescription Stievamycin anti-biotic/Vitamin A for scars/acne

Once a week or so: Queen Helen's on nose for blackheads, Avons pore cleansing mask on face for exfoliation 
the exfoliation I cut out this month (new meds), will continue in doses when my skin's more used to it


----------



## Corien (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

In the morning:
Hema Cleansing milk/gel (I switch between the one for normal skin, to the one for oily skin)
Either Hema or Dove Tonic
Dove Essential Nutrients Day Cream

At night:
Hema wipes for sentesive skin to remove facial make-up
Whatever eye makeup remover we have to remove eyemakeup
Same as the morning, except for the Day cream, I use the night cream  instead.

For a few times a week I now use Freeman Beautiful Face Clay Masque.
And one-two times a week I use a scrub from Hema.

Normally I change brand every once in a while, just to try it. I'm going to buy some Lush when I'm in Amsterdam at the end of April, so I'll try that too. 
I now always remove my makeup, how tired I am or how late it is. I just don't feel comfortable going to sleep when I still have makeup on.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning: Splash my face with cold water

Night:Murad cleanser, toner, and moisturizer
        Aveeno moisturizer

weekly-monthly-aspirin mask


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

MORNING
* proactiv cleanser
* clinique clarifying lotion #3 (i swear by this stuff!)
* clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel

NIGHT
* proactiv cleanser
* clinique clarifying lotion #3
* proactiv repairing lotion (too drying for my face during the day)

i use clean & clear oil blotting sheets to remove excess oil throughout the day...and for those little problem areas, i use a combination of clinique spot healing gel, clinique emergency gel lotion (it's more of a "lotion" then a "gel" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the body shop's tea tree oil blemish stick...i also found proactiv's sulfur mask to be extremely effective against blemish, but only as a spot healing treatment alone - i found that using it on my entire face is too "drying" for my skin.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

*Morning*:
DHC Cleansing Oil
Neutrogena Oil-Free Toner
Proactiv Repairing Lotion
Avon ANEW Ultimate Eye Cream
Avon ANEW All In One MAX Perfecting Cream SPF15

*Evening*:
DHC Cleansing Oil
Neutrogena Oil-Free Toner
Proactiv Repairing Lotion
Avon ANEW Ultimate Eye Cream
Blistex Lip Medex (gotta keep the lippies soft and moisturized right?)

Once I week I use Bee Good Honey Buff Facial Scrub by True Blue Spa (Bath & Body Works) to exfoliate and follow with Pure Simplicity Pumpkin Face Mask (also Bath & Body Works).  I may stop using the scrub soon, b/c when I first started using it the jojoba beads in it exfoliated without feeling scratchy.  Now I have to be really gentle while using it b/c the beads feel like sand.


----------



## SingleWinged (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

I have oily, VERY acne-prone skin that gets dry very easily as well. I've been battling acne for yeaaars, trying different products and different routines.. so far sticking to this routine seems to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AM:
Wash w/ Purpose Gentle Skin Cleanser
Moisturize with Olay Complete SPF 15 Sensitive Skin (sometimes mix with a bit of Vaseline if I'm extra dry)
Apply makeup as usual
If I have flakes or dryness, I massage some Neosporin on the area. Usually this is the area around my mouth and nose. Then pat a towel over it to take away the shinyness the Neosporin leaves.

PM:
Take off makeup with a mixture of Pond's Cold Cream & Purpose Gentle Skin Cleanser
Wash again with Purpose
Apply Retin A Micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vaseline/Aquaphor around eyes and mouth.

I also apply a 15% AHA cream on my feet, let it soak in, then coat it in Aquaphor or Vaseline, put on some thick socks for SUPER SOFT feet


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Normal/Combination skin here:
AM:
Biotherm Biousource Clarifying Gel Cleanser
Biotherm Clarifying Lotion (I alternate with Lush Tea Tree Toner)
Decleor Aromessence Ylang Ylang (2-3 drops)
Biotherm Aquasource Moisturiser (For Normal/Combo)

PM:
Same Cleanser and Toners as above, followed by:
Decleor Aromessence Ylang Ylang Night Balm

Voila!!! My skin is happy!


----------



## Poshy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

*Morning*
Bobbi Brown Rich Cream Cleanser
Bobbi Brown Soothing Face Tonic
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Face Cream

*Evening*
Red Earth Make-Up Remover
Bobbi Brown Rich Cream Cleanser
Bobbi Brown Soothing Face Tonic
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream 
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Face Cream


Once a week I make a scrub with "Bobbi Brown Buffing grains for face" and twice a week I use a face mask which my moods choose.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning:
Origins Checks and Balances face wash
Origins Modern Fusion 
Origins Have a nice day Moisture lotion
Mac Fast Response Eye Cream

Night:
Origins Checks and Balances face wash
Origins Modern Fusion 
Origins Have a nice day Moisture lotion
Origins spot remover 
Dove Skinvitalizer (every sunday and thursday)
Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque (Monday)

Every sunday:


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

I have a random and wierd skincare regime now but here it is!

AM
-Neutrogena T-Sal shampoo (yes I use shampoo on my face and it smells horrible. this is the only thing that keeps my dermatitis controlled) 
-Hydrocortisone cream on irritated spots or spots prone to irritation
-The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil on breakouts
-The Body Shop's Vitamin E Spray

PM
-MAC Cleanse Off Oil
-Neutrogena T-Sal Shampoo
-Hydrocorisone Cream


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

I have a senstitive combination skin and here's what I use:

*Face wash*
I alternate between these two: AVENE Cleanance soapless gel cleanser & VICHY Oligo 25 foaming face wash 

*Toner*
VICHY Purete Thermale detoxifying toner (the blue one)

*Moisturizers*:
OLAY Complete care daily UV fluid with SPF15, fornormal/ oily/ combination skin
VICHY Oligo 25
VICHY Thermal Fix Mat

VICHY Normaderm chrono-active pores reducing (for night)

*Scrubs*
AVENE Gentle exfoliating scrub once a week

*Masks*
AVENE Instant soothing mask
THE BODY SHOP Tea-Tree mask
NIVEA VIsage Active purifying mask

When I have time, I do a scrub on monday, a soothing mask on wednesday and a purifying or fortifying mask on friday. And since I discovered the aleppo soap, I try to use it 3 times a week, after my usually face wash or alone (when I don't have any make-up on).


----------



## shemainrainman (May 7, 2007)

Morning:
-SK II Facial Treatment Cleanser 
-Prevage eye treatment 
-prevage facial treatment
-Clinique Derma White Moisture Cream 
-L'Oreal Paris UV Perfect SPF50/PA+++ (tinted) 

Night: 
_fancl cleamsing oil
-fancl mild cleansing powder
-shiseido beauty voltage lotion
-prevage eye treatment
-prevage facial treatment
-Clinique Derma White Moisture Cream 

once or twise a week: 
Philosophy microdelivery peel 
and what ever mask i have at the time. 

I find that as long as I take my makeup off everyday, my skin stays clear. And i love the L'Oreal Paris tinted sunscreen, when i'm in a hurry I put it one after cleansing then I'm ready to go out(no need for  fundation!).


----------



## xiahe (May 7, 2007)

everyone's skincare regimines seem so complex compared to mine lol.  and there are so many avid lush users!  i've been wanting to try lush for such a long time but the closest lush retailer (that isn't even open yet, but it will be opening up soon!) is about an hour/hour and a half away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...anyway:

*morning*
- proactiv cleanser
- clinique clarifying lotion #3 (toner...a lot of people says it sucks but personally it's done wonders for my skin - better than the proactiv toner!)
- clinique dramatically different moisturizing GEL

for those annoying zits and stuff i use clinique's acne solutions spot healing gel (w/ salicylic acid) - it's very gentle and works really well.  i also use the body shop's tea tree oil blemish stick...a lot of people says that this sucked too but i think it works really well.  

*night
*- proactiv's cleanser
- clinique clariying lotion #3
- acne free terminator 10 acne & blackhead spot treatment (10% benzoyl) - honestly this stuff dries my skin out a bit but it works SO well and it was only $4.99 @ target!


----------



## surfdiva (May 8, 2007)

I always thought of my skincare routine as fairly low-maintenance until I actually wrote all these steps down for this post, LOL.  It seems like a lot in print but I can get it all done fairly quickly.

Morning:
Neutrogena Visibly Even Cleanser
Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
ProActiv Repairing Lotion
Lots and lots and lots of Neutrogena Dry Touch Sunblock SPF 30

Evening:
Clean & Clear Sensitive Face Wash to remove makeup and cleanse, or Oil of Olay Express Facial Wipes if I'm feeling lazy
Neautrogena Pore Refining Toner
DDF Benzoyl Peroxide and Tea Tree Oil
H2O+ Face Oasis Hydrating Treatment on face and eyes
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Face Lotion (Night) on neck

Every other evening I alternate with:
Clean & Clear face wash
Neautrogena Healthy Skin Face Lotion on both face and neck
H2O+ Face Oasis on eyes


----------



## madkitty (May 8, 2007)

hmmm here goes:
AM:
cleanse - dior cleanser (AM & PM)
Isomers wrinkle viper on the dreaded lines
moisturise - 24/7 double scoop (AM & PM)
PM:
cleanse
tone
Isomers Acetyl Hydroxide on wrinkles
moisturise
eye wrinkles - Isomers fast eye lift
droopy eyelids - Guerlain Issima
moisturise eyelashes - Talika Infocils

oh and every 3rd night I use 24/7 Ice Crystals to exfoliate face

phhhhew no wonder Im so knackered by the time I get to bed LMAO


----------



## lifewithoutzinc (May 9, 2007)

Mine's not too time-consuming, I think. Although it is rather hilarious running to the bathroom and bringing back my products so I can stare at their labels. It's like I'm finally acknowledging the effort that goes in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*AM*
Neutrogena Pore Refining Cleanser
Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
Eucerin Q10 Sensitive Skin Lotion *or *Neutrogena Healthy Defense daily moisturizer SPF45
*PM
*Cold Cream (makeup remover)
Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
Desert Essence Thoroughly Clean Face Wash (w/tea tree oil and awapuhi)
Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
L'oreal Revitalift Night


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 13, 2007)

AM
Nivea Gentle Cleansing Cream Wash
Simple Soothing Toner 
QV Face Moisturising Day Cream SPF30+

PM
Nivea Gentle Cleansing Cream Wash
Witch Hazel
Paula's choice 2% BHA Lotion
Loreal Men Hydra Energetic Lotion


----------



## greentwig (May 14, 2007)

Well here it is:

*A.M.*
Murad - Clenser
Murad - Toner
Murad - Acne liquid stuff
Murad - Prefecting Lotion
Murad - On the Spot

*P.M.
*Mary Kay - Makeup Remover (if i had any on)
Murad - Clenser
Murad - Toner
Murad - Perfecting Lotion

*Once a Week
*Murad - Face Mask

I have used murad for about 3 months now and it's finally helping clear up my skin a little bit...(My skin is horrible, it has not been clear since I was 13)...yeah it's bad...


----------



## knoxydoll (May 14, 2007)

Wow... I feel so lazy, but I've found doing less has helped my skin a lot, it's kind of sensitive/combo/acne prone.

AM

-Wash face with mild cleanser (in shower)
-Clean again before doing mu with a baby wipe.
-Apply aloe gel to face.
-Apply light mosturizer (usually one made for a baby)

PM

-Clean face with baby wipes.
-Apply aloe gel to face and acne cream if needed.

ONCE A WEEK (not the same day however)

-Use a deep cleanser (in the shower)
-Use a fine face scrub (in the shower)


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_oh golly mine is rather complex too.
i'm a complete clinique whore so my whole skincare range is from there..hehe.
So in the morning i use- the 7 day scrub. ._

 
\

Do you use the scrub everyday?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 15, 2007)

MORNING:
garnier pure daily cleanser
olay refreshing toner
olay 7 signs serum or 
garnier fresh 24hr hydrating day cream

NIGHT:
spectro jel [to take makeup off]
garnier pure daily cleanser
olay 7 signs serum or 
garnier fresh 24hr hydrating day cream
spectro jel vanishing lotion [on breakouts]

ONCE-TWICE A WEEK:
st. ives apricot scrub


----------



## oh_twicemyburn (Jun 16, 2007)

I work at LUSH, so you may notice a bit of a bias...

AM:
Coal Face
Ocean Salt (if my skin needs a pick-me-up)
Tea Tree Water
Enzymion (if I'm wearing makeup)/Gorgeous (if I'm going naked-face)

PM:
Sweet Japanese Girl
Ultrabland (if I need to remove eye makeup)
Tea Tree Water
Afterlife
Enchanted Eye Cream

I zap zits at night with Fresh Farmacy.  If I wore a lot of makeup that day, I'll use Mask of Magnaminty (but no more than 3x a week).  I also use Baby Face in the morning once a week instead of Coal Face to help reduce the appearance of old acne scars.

To think, I used to be so low maintenance and uncomplicated!


----------



## thenovice (Jul 9, 2007)

I am constantly switching mine- my skin is just horrible. Its like a flaky crocodile. However it is also, oily. ARGH! And about the time it takes to go through a bottle of something, it stops working- or my skin gets terrible. The worst i have ever used was the Garnier line. It was just terrible for my skin. But my current....

AM:
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Purifying Creme Cleanser
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Skin Firming/Toning Agent
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Hydrating Lotion

PM:
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Purifying Creme Cleanser
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Skin Firming/Toning Agent
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Hydrating Lotion -OR- MAC Studio Moisture Cream
Retin-A Micro Gel

Ok, thats all currently- it will probably change by next month though. Grr...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 10, 2007)

i use TBS Seaweed and Tea Tree Oil lines.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

Daily I use The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Cleanser for my face and Neutrogena's Exfoliating Body Wash. After my shower I moisturize with Lise Watier's Hydra-Temps Eclat (a moisturizer for oily skin). 

In the evening I wash off my makeup with the Tea Tree Oil Cleanser and use Clean & Clear's BP cream on any spots on my face and then I moisturize again.

About 3 times a week I use an Aspirin mask/scrub.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 11, 2007)

AM:
Origins Checks and Balances
Origins United State toner 
Origins Have a Nice Day mosturizer

PM:
Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser
Origins United State toner 
Origins Have a Nice Day mosturizer

I do a mix of Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque and Origins Clear Improvement mask two times a week.

I also use Origins spot remover on problem spots.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

the whole proactive set morning and night (face wash, toner, medicated lotion)

for daytime, i also apply neutrogena spf 45 sunscreen all over, clinque stop signs eyes spf 15 around the eye area, then smashbox photofinish primer on top of all that before i put on my foundation.

at night, make up remover from ponds and eye make up remover from neutrogena, eye brightner by fresh around the eye area.


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 13, 2007)

here's mine:

AM:  
use neutrogena's cleanser from the 3 step acne program
moisturize with neutrogena combination skin moisture *only one i have ever used in my life*

PM:
Neutrogena make up removing wipe *if i wore make up*
Almay eye make up remover*if i wore make up*
neutrogena cleanser from acne program *everyday*
neutrogena night cream/ similar to proactive repairing lotion *if I have spots, most nights nope*
chapstick
some moisturizer around the eyes

Special treatments:
weekly clay masks - mint julep, neutrogena cleanser/mask, etc


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

I have teenage acne prone skin that's very oily.
I do this process both morning and night, and it makes my skin feel fantastic.

End of the day routine:
- MAC eye and lip make-up remover.

- Proactiv three step system 
-- cleanser
-- toner
-- repairing lotion
-- I use the Proactiv Refining Mask 1 - 2 times a week. 

- Any moisturizer for lips and around my eyes (where the skin tends to dry out)

- Proactiv Moisturizer all over my face.

- Vaseline on my neck for dry skin.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 2, 2007)

You all have inspired me to actually GET a skin care routine.

I have normal-combination skin. I don't get breakouts very often, but if I do they're always on my forehead or chin. 

I usually use St. Ives Apricot Scrub (just the normal one) in the shower every few days. 

And at night I use Cliniques Extremely Gentle Cleansing Cream and then I usually wash it off with water instead of "tissuing off" because it's easier, and I don't like the residue it leaves.

As far as moisturizer... Uhm... Haha I don't really use one. I need to develop a skincare routine. That's going on the to-do list. Some of you take such good care of your skin!


----------



## xiahe (Aug 3, 2007)

i actually changed my regimine...proactiv just got to be too expensive after awhile and their cleanser was really the only thing that worked for me.  their toner didn't do anything and their repairing lotion dried my skin out like crazy.  so for awhile i switched to AcneFree which is just like proactive but the cleanser itself doesn't have those tiny little exfoliating beads, and you get A LOT more for a lot less.  the only problem is that since AcneFree contains 10% benzoyl peroxide, it also tends to dry my skin out.

so instead i opted for Clinique's new Acne Solutions system.  their cleansing foam is really nice ($17.50USD) - it has that soapy sent and it contains 2% salicylic acid and it leaves my skin feeling smooth and NOT dry!  i also use their Acne Solutions clarifying lotion ($13.50USD).  it's an alcohol-based toner and i guess you're only supposed to use those once a day but i use it twice/day...it has 2% salicylic acid in it and unlike their other toners, you shake this one so it kind of gets foamy on the top.  the Clinique SA told me that it has actual acne medication in it besides the salicylic acid.  either way, i've noticed a huge difference in my skin!  i haven't tried Clinique's version of Proactiv's "repair lotion" b/c it contains benzoyl peroxide (a lower concentration than 10%) and even tho the product claims to moisturize to prevent drying and flaking of the skin, i have a feeling it would dry me out anyway so i stayed away.  and i still moisturize with Clinique's dramatically different moisturizing gel.


----------



## anns (Aug 4, 2007)

At the moment....

AM Routine:
Cleanser: LUSH's Coal Face
Toner: Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner
Mositurizer: Neutrogena's Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Cream SPF 15
Eye Cream: Clarins Sun Wrinke Control Eye Contour Care SPF 30

PM Routine:
Cleanser: Shiseido's Purness Deep Cleansing Foam
Toner: Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner
Moisturizer: RoC Retinol Actif Pur Anti Wrinkle Moisturizing Treatment Night
Eye Cream: LUSH's Enchanted Eye Cream

Once a Week:
Asprin Mask
Origins' Out of Trouble Mask


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 8, 2007)

my skin care regimine is REALLY simple.
AM: Cetaphil Cleanser + Cetaphil Moisturizer
PM: Cetaphil Cleanser + Cetaphil Moisturizer

My skin is pretty sensitive so I just started using Cetaphil. I didn't expect my blemishes to go away but it actually did after a couple of months! My skin is very dewy when I put my Bare Escentuals on too! I LOVE IT! 

I should start putting on SPF~


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 8, 2007)

*Morning:* Wash my hands with Johnson&Johnson Purpose face wash. Yes, my hands =] then clean my face with cold water and clean with aspirin. Then I pat dry and use aloe vera gel.

*Night:* Wash my hands and then wash my face with warm water, pat dry, apply apple cidar vinegar as a toner, then use alpha hydroxy cream before bed.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 8, 2007)

Proactiv, baby!

I use the basic three step solution- cleanser, toner (2x daily), repairing lotion(nightly or every other night if my skin is very clear or feeling too dry).

I am finishing up my Philosophy's Hope in a Jar moisturizer as it is one of the very few moisturizers that has not broken me out. I would like to try one of the Proactiv moisturizers when my jar is done. Anyone tried the Green Tea one? Any good??


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

I wash with Purpose gentle cleanser and moisturize with Dove spf 15.
Occasionally, I use the Aveeno scrub pads to exfoliate. That's it!


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to work at The Body Shop so everything I use is from there, plus it has REALLY cleared my skin up. About 6 months ago I looked like this:







and now after doing this routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









AM: Body Shop Seaweed Cleanser, Toner and moisturizer.

PM: Body Shop Gel Makeup remover, then I cleanse tone and moisturize again. Also every few nights I use the elderflower eye gel from Body Shop. 

Once a week I use the Aloe Gentle facial scrub.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning- Clinique liquid facial soap- mild, followed by 7 day scrub cream (now i use this scrub every other day, or twice a week.. depending on how my skin looks) Clinigue clarifying lotion #3, clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel, Neutrogena healthy skin anti-wrinkle cream spf 15

Night- Clinique liquid facial soap-mild, clarifying lotion #3, dram. diff. mois. gel, Neutrogena healthy skin anti-wrinkle cream night..

Once in a while- Queen Helene Mint Julep masque, Neutrogena Oil-free acne wash 60 second mask scrub (love thus stuff) or Pond's purely polished micro- dermabrasion anti-aging kit.

Man, that looks like a lot! It doesn't take that long, I swear..


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm combination/dry

AM
Lush...
-Angels On Bare Skin
-Breath Of Fresh Air Toner
-Ultralight Moisturiser

PM
-Rimmel Eye Make-Up Remover/Cleansing Wipes/Baby Wipes
Lush...
-Ultrabland
-Breath Of Fresh Air
-Extra Virgin Coconut Oil

Weekly:
Lush...
-Ocean Salt Scrub
-Cupcake Face Mask

It's quite simple really and I also steam my face weekly after the scrub.


----------



## farra712 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have just recently started using Eminence organic skincare and it has saved my face!!!!!  This is what I have been using that has cleared up cystic acne around my jawline and chin, calmed redness and irritation, and  lightened scarring (in only a freaking week):

AM and PM: Stone Crop Gel Wash (Cleanser), Rosehip Tonique (toner), Herbal Spot Serum (spot treatment), and Rosehip Whip Moisturizer.  When I remember I use their Herbal Eye Contour Cream at night.  I also alternate using the Garlic Tomato Mask (for acne) and the Lime Stimulating Mask (for everything, will blow your face up, but then it looks awesome) a few times a week.   

I wish I had before and after pictures to show.  I am crazy about this line.


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_I have just recently started using Eminence organic skincare and it has saved my face!!!!!  This is what I have been using that has cleared up cystic acne around my jawline and chin, calmed redness and irritation, and  lightened scarring (in only a freaking week):

AM and PM: Stone Crop Gel Wash (Cleanser), Rosehip Tonique (toner), Herbal Spot Serum (spot treatment), and Rosehip Whip Moisturizer.  When I remember I use their Herbal Eye Contour Cream at night.  I also alternate using the Garlic Tomato Mask (for acne) and the Lime Stimulating Mask (for everything, will blow your face up, but then it looks awesome) a few times a week.   

I wish I had before and after pictures to show.  I am crazy about this line._

 
Their products seem nice indeed, I've never tried them though. I can't find info on their website on European locations, I wonder if they are available in France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that brand seems really interesting (Garlic & Tomato mask, wow, what a recipe!!)


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 26, 2007)

you guys should check out the books:
1. Allure:Confessions of a Beauty editor
2. Black Dairy: Hollywood Beauty Secrets

great books.

I try to be as natural as possible with face stuff...a lot of natural remedies. Some are:

1. Massage face with honey
2. Use milk and lemon juice as a cleanser
3. Use yogurt/honey as a facial mask
4. Mash strawberries and yogurt to help fight acne
5. Massage face with almond or olive oil once a week.

There so much you can use on your face, fruits/oils etc. But check those two books out, ALOT of useful info!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 26, 2007)

Murad Clarifying Acne Gel Cleanser
Murad Exfoliating Acne Gel
Philosophy On a Clear Day H2o2
Murad Spot Treatment
Philosophy Hope in a Jar

The Body Shop Vitamic C MicroRefiner Microdermabraision scrub


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine is minimal

AM: Belo Essentials Pore Whitening Wash -> Dove Cream w/SPF
PM: Belo Essentials Pore Whitening Wash -> Dove Lotion


----------



## Cutey (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is my routine: i'm a complete Clinique addict! My skincare range is from there..my skin is combo.

In the morning i use the Clinique 3 step- the clenaser, toner and dramatically different moisturizer. 
Then i use 'all about eyes' around my eyes. Then i put onto my face 'city block SPF sunscreen' from Clinique....

At night I use Take the day off cleansing balm by Clinique and I repeat the same morning routine minus the Sunblock

Once a week I use Clinique’s 7 day scrub cream rinse off formula and an Egg Mask. The 7 day scrub on a Monday morning and the Egg Mask on Friday.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Twice a day most days lol...
Cetaphil face wash
Buff Puff !!!! (gentle ..this is the best exfoliant and its so cheap) I like to call it old skool Microdermabrasion lol
some days I also use St. Ives apricot scrub
Estee lauder Idealist 
Clinque Dramtically Diffrent lotion
Clinique all about eyes


----------



## pr1nces583 (Dec 29, 2007)

(all Dermalogica! i love it!)
*am:*
Precleanse
special cleanising gel
daily microfoliant
multi active toner
skin smoothing cream
multivitamin power firm

*pm:*
Precleanse 
special cleansing gel
multi active toner
daily resurfacer
skin smoothing cream
multivitamin power firm

*twice weekly, evening:*
skin prep scrub
gentle cream exfoliant
multivitamin power recovery masque


*extras:*
in very cold weather i use climate control on my cheeks
climate control for lips throughout the day.


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

I wash my face with Cetaphil Bar soap twice a day once in the shower and once to take my makeup off at night ,  ihave really sensative skin and scrubs make me break out in hives , I use a rich mostierizer on my skin at night  in the day I use spf Oil of Olay under my skin


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2007)

I am very lazy when it comes to my skin, which I know isn't a good thing, but I just can't keep up with doing anything.

In the shower I wash my face with Mary Kay Velocity facial cleanser, and every once in awhile I'll use the MK microdermabrasion set when I feel like my skin is getting too rough.  I don't use moisturizer because it makes me break out, so I'd rather be  dry than have pimples.  If I am going tanning that day I use MK Day Solution with SPF in it so my face doesn't burn.

As for my body... I use whatever shower gel I find (currently using Caress that has an awesome tropical scent to it), and very rarely I use MK Body scrub stuff.  I tan irregularly once a week, and I am terrible and never use any moisturizer on my body, which is probably why I don't hold a dark tan for very long.  When I do use a lotion, I use an after-sun product.  I mostly use lotion in the summer when I actually have to show off my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use to use the MK firming set, but then I forgot to use it one day, and that turned into me completely forgetting about it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to start again since that stuff was like $50  

(One of my best friends is a MK consultant, which is why I have a lot of their products.)


----------



## kyoto (Dec 29, 2007)

This is so intensive because I have an illness that causes lesions on my skin.

  AM – Wash w/Peter Thomas Roth Sensitive Skin Cleansing Gel, apply Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum, eye crème (Moisturelush at the moment), Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Crème or Philosphy in a bottle, then Neutrogena SPF 55 or 70 sunscreen.  Due to illness and medications I have to use strong Sunscreen.

  Once per week (Usually Sunday) – PTR Power C Peel
  Once per week (Usually Wednesday) – PTR Pumpkin Enzyme Peel
  Once per week (Usually Friday) – PTR Oxygen Detoxifying Masque
  Periodically throughout the week – Glycolic Acid 10% Hydrating Gel

  PM – Wash w/Peter Thomas Roth Sensitive Skin Cleansing Gel or N.V. Perricone Alpha Lipoic Aci Nutritive Cleanser with DMAE, apply Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum, eye crème, Caudalie Vinoperfect Night Crème, or Hope in a jar.

When I use toner I use Avene gentle toner.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 29, 2007)

mornings & nights:

Kanebo Naive Facial Wash (purchase at a Japanese dollar store)
Kanebo Moistage Essence Lotion (purchase at a Japanese dollar store)
MAC Charged Waters-Revitalizing Energy
MAC Studio Moisture Fix
MAC Fast Response Eye Cream

2-3 times per week:
MAC Microfine Refinisher


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 1, 2008)

Morning & Evening
Philosophy's Purity Made Simple cleanser
Philosophy's Hope in a Jar moisturizer

2x's a Week
Jaqua's Pumpkin Papaya Face Mask. (this is usually followed by Philosophy's Hope in a Jar moisturizer).


----------



## Reiko (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Mornings:

Shiseido Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam (applied with a face brush)
Witch Hazel
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel

Nights:

I take my makeup off with Clinique Take the Day Off Cleansing Balm 
(really, really love this stuff - it takes everything off so nicely!)

Repeat Morning Routine.

It really works for me. Best skin I've had in a longgg time.  I've had this same routine for the last 6 months.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

MORNING

Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser (used with Shiseido Cleansing Brush) 
Paula's Choice 2% BHA Gel 
Clarins Hydra-Matte Day Lotion 
NIGHT

Boots no 7 Quick Thinking 4 in 1 Wipes 
Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser (used with Shiseido Cleansing Brush) 
Paula's Choice 8% AHA Gel 
Clarins Gentle Night Cream


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jadedragonfly* 

 
_I used to work at The Body Shop so everything I use is from there, plus it has REALLY cleared my skin up. About 6 months ago I looked like this:






and now after doing this routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









AM: Body Shop Seaweed Cleanser, Toner and moisturizer.

PM: Body Shop Gel Makeup remover, then I cleanse tone and moisturize again. Also every few nights I use the elderflower eye gel from Body Shop. 

Once a week I use the Aloe Gentle facial scrub._

 
Wow! Your skin looks incredible!!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 13, 2008)

In the morning:
Clinique 3 Steps - skin type 3 - plus Clinique tinted moisturizer. 

At night:
Clinique 3 steps plus Clinique Total Turnaround Visible Skin renewer.

Every three days: Clinique exfolianting scrub before 3 steps.
Once a week - Clinique mask


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine's really quick!

AM:
Neutrogena Anti-Stress Face Scrub, for about 30 seconds, wipe off with wet washcloth
Olay complete SPF 15, wait about 2 minutes for that to dry, then makeup

PM:
Same as above. Substitute Olay for Cetaphil, though. I love it, but the SPF version stinks and I need SPF for the day!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

1. Missha Rose Water Cleansing Oil to remove my make-up 
2. SkinFood Blackhead Remover Gel on the nose for icky blackheads
3. St. Ives Apricot Scrub
4. St. Ives Apricot Cleanser
5. Himalaya Night Moisturising Cream 

(*sighs* I love to scrub but I'm not suppose to)

When I feel like pampering myself:

1. La Mer The Cleansing Fluid to remove my make-up
2. La Mer The Refining Facial as a mask and scrub
3. Blanc de La Mer Cleansing Foam
4. La Mer Eye Concentrate 
6. Creme de La Mer

Day time I usually just wash my face with water. Put on my moisturizer: SkinFood or Giorgio Armani when I feel like splurging. Then my sunscreen from Watsons but I usually forget


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

MORNING

Cleansing: warm water and a face cloth for cleansing.

Moisturizing: Olay Regenerist Eye Lifting Serum, Olay day moisturizer (various) with and without SPF.

EVENING

Makeup removal: varies between Ponds cold cream, Ponds facial cleansing clothes, Marcelle eye makeup remover. 

Cleansing: (alternate between these) Spectro Gel, Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Cleanser, Olay Hydrate & Cleanse Antioxidant Lathering Face Wash.

Moisturizing: Olay Regenerist Night Cream, Olay original Night Cream, Olay Regenerist eye lifting serum. 

Occasionally I use Khiehl's Milk, Honey and Almond scrub.


----------



## eileen42588 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning:
-Some random bar soap my Mom buys from a Korean shop.  It has these gold specks in it and it works well. 
-THEFACESHOP Pore Minimizer Toner
-THEFACESHOP Pore Minimizer Emulsion
-THEFACESHOP Pore Minimizer Essence
-THEFACESHOP Natural Intense Sun Cream SPF 50

Night:
-Egyptian Magic to take off my make up
-Continued with the same routine in the morning except no SPF
-Once a week I'll do a mask.  Usually some White Tea Tree kind (?) from THEFACESHOP

I love THEFACESHOP.  lol.  Cheap and very effective


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Skin type: Combination with dry patches on cheeks, around mouth, forehead, oily on nose & upper cheeks,  sensitivity to perfumes and some ingredients


Cleanser:
Bebe Young Care Foaming cleanser (Milder Reinigungsschaum)

Eye Makeup remover for waterproof stuff only:
Margaret Astor oil-based eye makeup remover
Almay Dual Phase remover

Exfoliation:
Aspirin mask
St. Ives Apricot Scrub (when I'm lazy)

Day Moisturizer:
Eucerin Hydro Protect Matte SPF 15

Night moisturizer:
Nivea Creme - in blue tin (not totally satisfied with this, still looking for my HG)
Louis Widmer night cream

Eye cream:
Louis Widmer perfume-free eye cream

Soap (for use in shower only, not on face):
Eubos perfume free washing bar

Toner:
Nivea Moisturizing Toner (alcohol free)


----------



## gatsby (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning:
Cleanse with LUSH Angels on Bare Skin
Moisturize with LUSH Celestial, mixed with a bit of Eau Roma Water toner in my palm to thin it

Evening:
Remove makeup with LUSH Ultrabland
Cleanse with LUSH Angels on Bare Skin
Vivier Vitamin C solution for face
Tazorac chemical exfoliant
Moisturize with LUSH Celestial
Lips and Eyelashes coated in Vaseline


I'm not unhappy with it. My skin could look better, but mostly that's because I've been eating really poorly for the past month or so...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning: Use a wet washcloth on my skin, no cleanser since I clean my skin very well at night and don't want to dry it out with soap in the morning. Then use Shiseido White Lucent Brightening skin softener and then White Lucent moisturizer. 

Later in the day: I sometimes mist my skin with Evian if it feels dry mid-day, it's been happening alot lately because my skin dries out in the house (heat is on high) and outside (cold). 

Night: Use L'oreal eye make-up remover, then Ponds make-up wipes, then Shiseido White Lucent Brightening foam, then use the Skin Softener and moisturizer. I usually apply the Clinique All About Eyes cream under my eyes and some on my lips so the area stays moisturized. 

I also change my pillowcase every few days because I feel that bacteria can harbor there.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 15, 2008)

Morning: Cleanse with Clean and clear's cream face wash for sensitive skin, moisturize with Aveeno's daily moisturizing lotion.

Night: Remove makeup with Olay's 2-in-1 cleanser and toner, wash face with clean and clear's cream face wash, tone with LUSH's eau roma, moisturize with clean and clear's brightening lotion, use Clinique's all about eyes eye cream on lids and under lids.


----------



## cdnaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm only 21... so i'm really focusing on prevention here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i've listed my regimen in order of application...

morning
1. aveeno skin brightening daily scrub
2. reversa solution for oily and acne prone skin (8% glycolic acid toner)
3. jamieson vitamin E 30 000 IU ultra-rich moisture cream (also has white tea oil, i.e. camellia oil)
4. neutrogena dry-touch spf 45 sunblock

night
1. ponds cold cream (to remove eye makeup)
2. life brand gentle cleanser (copy of cetaphil)
3. reversa solution for oily and acne prone skin (8% glycolic acid toner)
4. jamieson vitamin E 30 000 IU ultra-rich moisture cream (also has white tea oil, i.e. camellia oil)
5. life brand dermavive diminish eye cream for dark circles & puffy eyes
6. SLEEP!!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 23, 2008)

Day:
Spectrogel Cleanser
Fenix Rehydrating Sunscreen SPF 30+ or Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock SPF 55, when it's sunny outside.
Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion (when skin is dry)

Night:
Remove eye make-up first by using Clinique Take the Day Off Make-Up Remover
Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser
Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion (when skin is dry)
Benzamycin (Benzoyl Peroxide for acne)


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

Day: I cleans a few times during the day with cream cleanser, detergent based cleanser and cool water.. Three to five times a week I use a clay mask. I don't moisturize. If I am going out in the day I use Blue Lizard Zinc/Titanium sunscreen (it does not degrade).

Night: Cleanse, use Peter Thomas Roth's Skin Lightening Gel (also contains mild chemical exfoliant).

My skin is never "dry".  In the summer I use astringent. I use a dry washcloth to exfoliate as well.


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 23, 2008)

.


----------



## midget (Jan 24, 2008)

I have oily acne prone skin but in the winter it's flaky around the nose and corners of my lips..and randomly near my brows.

AM
neutrogena bar (it makes me squeaky clean..I like it)
neutrogena clear pore astringent-if needed around new break out area 
proactive lotion on break outs (trying to finish it..)
a victoria's secret oil-free lotion everywhere else
tea tree oil on acne if needed

PM
same as am

one a week: 
bath and body works neem mask..maybe. I forget to do it a lot..
neutrogena acne mark fading peel..makes my skin look so bright after!
neutrogena microdermabrasion..ONLY if I don't have active acne at the moment. so this happens more like 3 times a month..ha =(


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 25, 2008)

I do the same thing twice a day. First I- Was face with Equate Cream Facial Cleanser (Comparable to neutrogena deep clean cream cleanser  Then I tone my face with Witch Hazel. Lastly, I moisturize with clean&clear Dual Action moisturizer w/ saliyclic acid


----------



## *Doll Face* (Feb 3, 2008)

Its pretty simple but it works for me. My skins healthier than its ever been since I cut out a lot of crap and just went back to the basics.

Nights:
Neutrogena Deep Clean Cream Cleanser
Neutrogena Clear Pore Oil Elimination Astringent
*Every other night exfoliate w/ St. Ives 
Bare Escentuals Blemish Therapy (amazing stuff for breakouts or just to get rid of redness)
I'm still on a quest for a good eye cream, but I'm only 22 so I think I have a bit of time for that.

Morning:
Rub hot washcloth over my face
Neutrogena Clear Pore Oil Elimination Astringent
Bare Escentuals Prime Time Skin Prepper
Apply Bare Escentuals makeup


----------



## anaibb (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Skincare routines??*

Morning:
- Clinique three steps followed by eye cream and Clinique tinted moisturizer

Night:
- Clinique three steps followed by eye cream and Total turnaround visible skin renewer. In case I have makeup on, I clean it with Sephora cleansing wipes before washing my face.


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 4, 2008)

um..non existant! i don't really do anything. If i'm taking a shower at night i might use clinique take the day off cleanser and then some random moisturiser. In the mornings i put moisturiser on but only cause i mix it with my foundation!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 4, 2008)

I just went to the derm. and drastically changed my routine, heres what I'm using
Daily: 
-Murad Acne Clarifying Cleanser
-Differin Acne Gel (this stuff is so good!)
-Olay Regenerist Hyrdating Cream

Weekly:
Alba Bontanica Pineapple Scrub

my face has never looked better im so happy!


----------



## Alaana (Feb 5, 2008)

*Morning: *
Clinique, anti-blemish solutions Cleansing foam
Clinique, anti-blemish solutions Clarifying lotion
Clinique, anti-blemish solutions Clearing moisturizer on forehead
La Roche-Posay, Toleriane (soothing protective skincare for intolerant skin) on cheeks and any other reddish area
M.A.C, Oil Control Lotion on nose and chin

*Night:*
L'oréal paris, Demaq'expert lingettes/wipes for waterproof make-up
Same ritual as above without the Oil Control lotion
Estée Lauder, Hydra Complete Multi-level moisture eye gel cream

*Once a week:*
Guinot, Gommage grain d'éclat/ Gentle face exfoaliating cream



Hmm... I need to buy some Lancome skincare.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 7, 2008)

All Origins unless stated otherwise...

AM
-Checks & Balances Cleanser
-A Perfect World Toner
-A Perfect World Mosisturiser

PM
-OCM Method (Olive/Castor Oil)
-A Perfect World Toner
-A Perfect World Mosisturiser

I also use Modern Friction and Clear Improvement once a week.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 7, 2008)

*Biotherm Hydra Detox cleanser
*Olay moisturiser

I feel like such a slackass when it comes to skincare, but my skin is in pretty good nick so I don't see the point of doing anything else.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2008)

Garnier Nutrisse gel cleanser and Oil of Olay beauty fluid. And I use tea tree when I get acne.


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morning:*

- Clinique _Facial Soap (Oily Formula)_
- Clinique _All About Eyes Cream_
- Clinique _Pore Minimizer Refining Serum_
- Clinique _Anti-Blemish Solutions Clearing Moisturizer_

*Night:*

same as above but instead of the soap I use the
- Clinique _Take The Day Off Cleansing Milk _

(Clinique is the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 23, 2008)

Morning and evening
-HEMA cucumber cleansing milk (its a dutch brand)i use this as a make-upremover and cleanser
-Tonic from L'oreal, don't know the name, its from my mom. So i guess i still have to go get one of my one because it is for mature skin, even though it actually works pretty good on me
-Oil of Olay Complete spf 15 for sensitive skin

When i get breakouts i use a facewash from Avène for sensitive, acnéprone skin and a nightcream from Vichy Normaderm ( that stuffv really works wonders!)

If some are thinking why i don't use nightcream, eyecream or a make-upremover --> my skin can't stand a lot of different products so i like to keep it as simple as possible.

For the record: my skin is pretty sensitive, sometimes red on nose-area and occasionally i get some pimples, but only on cheeks or forehead


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 8, 2008)

I've never posted on this and actually never given much thought to my actual "routine" so here goes.
My skin is combination/sometimes sensitive.. and I am officially in my 30's if it helps...

a.m.:
Purpose bar, or DHC Mild Soap using my Clarisonic brush (looove!)
Evian spray toner (or MAC Fix+ if I am feeling a bit dry)
Peter Thomas Roth Sheer All Day Moisture w/SPF or Body Drench lotion
MAC Prep+Prime Skin (if wearing makeup)

p.m.
MAC or DHC's Deep Cleansing Oil (if wore makeup)
Peter Thomas Roth Botanical Buffing Beads (can't live without this!)
Evian (again--I am addicted to this although technically it's just spraying water onto your face--trust me, it feels awesome!)
Topix Gly-Sal 5% pads (if having breakout issues--get them at skinstore.com)
MAC Studio Moisture Cream or Remede Alchemy Premium night cream (esp. for my undereye area--it's so rich)

I also do the weekly masque routine, usually with LUSH (Mask of Magnaminty!!) DHC, or Peter Thomas Roth cucumber mask, depending upon how my skin has been lately.  
LUSH fresh farmacy is the best little bar I've found for clearing up any wayward spots (just wet the bar and put a dab on them overnight)-- that and my Zeno do the trick!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 8, 2008)

*morning* 
noxzema plus (the cream in a jar kind)
korres wild rose 24-hour moisturizer (love, love LOVE this stuff)
nuetrogena helio-plex suncreen in spf 70 (overkill, i know.  i got it for my tattoos but then i used it for my face too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*evening*
neutrogena facial bar (takes off make-up fantastic! i prefer it to purity - and i used that for about a year)
neutrogena clear pore treatment on t-zone (now discontinued in the US - the treatment stuff, not my t-zone! lol)
neutrogena healthy skin lotion (AHA for the cheek area)
OR if i am drier that night, the korres lotion all over instead of the other stuff

-Lauren


----------



## cypriotdiva (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine is very natural and simple.twice a day rose water,and I use biweekly a microdermabrasion cloth and honey or clay mask(I like one from apivita)and occasionally aloe vera.less is more for me.ever since I stopped using too many and harsh products my skin got better.is not perfect but its better


----------



## toby_is_cute (Mar 16, 2008)

Morning:
Clinique Liquid Facial Soap
Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating Scrub
Paula's Choice 2% Beta Hydroxy Lotion
Neutrogena On-the-Spot
Clinique Repairwear Deep Wrinkle Concentrate
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion
Bare Escentuals Skin Rev-er-Upper

Night: The same except I do not use Rev-er-Upper, I use Rare Minerals Night Time Treatment

and one a week or so I use Paula's Choice Carbon Mask

(I have oily acne prone skin)


----------



## Trista (Mar 16, 2008)

unfortunatley my skin has gotten sensitive to certain products so i use Boscia products. The line is not cheap but it works so well for me. My skin is on the oilier side.

morning: Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel. Boscia Oil Free Daily Hydration SPF 15 (when my skin feels extra oilier) or Philip Thomas Roth Ultra Lite Oil Free Sunblock.

Evening:Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel. Boscia Enlivening Eye Treatment. Boscia Recharging Night Moisture.

Makeup remover :Neutrogena Oil Free Makeup Remover


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW. Everyones skin care routine is so well thought out.
Now i feel like I'm treating my skin badly LOL

uhh AM and PM:
·Dove soap
·Palmers cocoa butter
*vaseline to take off makeup*

Altho a few times during the week I'll make an oatmeal and milk mask...ROFL


----------



## magg0rz (Mar 16, 2008)

cleansing: Cetaphil gentle cleansing lotion or Murad's clarifying gel
treat:2.5% BP gel
moisturize: cetaphil lotion for sensitive skin

Once a week I do a mint julep masque or a moisturizing masque. I use the apricot scrub every couple of days in the shower.


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 18, 2008)

Morning:
I use Clean & Clear's Morning Burst Oil Controling Cleanser
Mac Oil Control Lotion
Smashbox Color Correcting Photo Finish Primer
...then apply my makeup

Night:
Bliss Labs Pore Refining Scrub
Bliss Labs An Ounce of Prevention Night
... However, once a week I will do an intensive warming scrub by Este Lauder that is a little harsh on my skin, so I make sure to moisturize HEAVILY after that, and only do it once a week.

I have typically oily skin, since I live in the humid weather of South Florida, and Mac's Oil Control Lotion really seems to work for my skin type, so I highly suggest it if you do have oily skin. <3


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 19, 2008)

My skin is normal to dry but I do get the occational oily forhead if I don't moisturise enough. I also get occational acne but only really during Jam week. I also get the occatioanl flakey splotchy patches on my cheeks too.

Morning:
Lush Dream cream
Elemis Liquid Layer

Night:
Oil Cleansing method using olive oil
Lush's The Olive branch shower gel
Lush's Dream cream.

Since using the OCM, My skin has improved massively. I should also note that I don't always moisturise int he morning because I don't think my skin always needs it but I still put on my Sunblock though.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning -
Eve Lom Cleanser
SBC Collagen Gel
Eve Lom Day Cream

Evening -
Eve Lom Cleanser
Eve Lom Moisturiser + SPF 15
Eve Lom Dynaspot

Occasionally I also use Eve Lom Rescue Mask.

Umm I usually get facials every 4 weeks and I'm currently undergoing laser treatment on my skin for acne/acne scarring. Eek!


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Oil Cleanser (MAC)
Clinique's Facial Soap
Fix+ or Charged Water
Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
Moisturelush OR Olay Moisturizer


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Day:

Cetaphil cleanser for Normal to Oily Skin
Twice a week I use Malin & Goetz Facial Scrub
The Body Shop Seaweed Extract Toner
Malin & Goetz Rice Bran Eye Moisturizer
Neutrogena Sheer Tint Moisturizer with SPF 15


Night:
Cetaphil cleanser (or Neutrogena makeup wipes, depends how tired I am)
The Body Shop Seaweed Toner
Malin & Goetz Rice Bran Eye Moisturizer
Clinique Moisture Surge Extra Gel
Clean & Clear Persa Gel on zits


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 29, 2008)

*Cleansers:*
Spectrojel (morning)
Origins Clean Energy Cleansing Oil
Neutrogena Fresh Foaming cleanser

*Moisturizers:*
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer (pre-makeup)
Jamieson Night Renewal Treatment (winter)
Sunscreen by Neutrogena

*Exfoliant/Masks:*
Aspirin mask (also scrub, spot treatment) - 2-3x a week
Origins Clear Improvement mask (active charcoal) 2x a week


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

My skin has improved since i started using Liz Earle products

CLEANSER
Dermalogica Pre Cleanse (i swear by this)
Liz Earle cleanse and polish (with muslin cloth)

TONE
Liz Earle instant boost skin tonic
OR sometimes a spritz of MAC charged water in Revitalizing energy

MOISTURISER
Liz Earle skin repair light moisturiser for combo/oily skin
and for a 'deep moisturising' treatment over night i use Elizabeth ardens 8 hour cream about once a month just to make my skin all soft and hydrated properly


----------



## Callisto80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Morning:*

Tone - Nivea Gentle Toner (alcohol free)
Exfoliate - Clinique Turnaround Concentrate Visible Skin Renewer
Moisturize/Protect - Olay Regenerist Enhancing Lotion, SPF 15


*Evening:*

Cleanse - Equate 3-in-1 Facial Cleansing Cloths
Tone - Nivea Gentle Toner (alcohol free)
Exfoliate - Paula's Choice 2% BHA Lotion (or Clearasil Daily Blackhead Control Pads with Natural Sea Salt)
Moisturize (around eye area only) - Olay Definity Intense Hydrating Cream


----------



## KikiB (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my regimen:

Patricia Wexler Universal Cleanser, morning and night
Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity Tomato scrub or Patricia Wexler Glyco-Peel, night (I use the glyco sparingly, maybe twice a week tops)
Patricia Wexler MMPi Regenerating Serum, morning and night
Patricia Wexler Oil-Free Hydrator SPF 30, morning
Patricia Wexler Universal Anti-Aging Moisturizer PM, night


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

CLEANSER
Mary Kay Time Wise facial bar

EXFOLIATE/MASK
St. Ives Apricot Scrub- the best! (and it's cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

TONE
none! It dries my skin out and leaves breakouts. 
I used to use MK Hydrating Freshener before I moved to cold Michigan...

MOISTURIZER
MK Time Wise moisturizer for dry skin. It's the only thing I've found among a million others that would make my skin oily or break out


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 10, 2008)

Morning:
A splash of water in the shower
Moisturizer the doctor prescribed
Another prescription cream on my rash thing
Maybe a bit of prescribed spot cream

Night:
Any facial wipes, not fussy
Same lot of creams as the morning.

I'm not allowed to use soaps or any times of washes


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_WOW. Everyones skin care routine is so well thought out.
Now i feel like I'm treating my skin badly LOL

uhh AM and PM:
·Dove soap
·Palmers cocoa butter
*vaseline to take off makeup*

Altho a few times during the week I'll make an oatmeal and milk mask...ROFL_

 
Ok! That's what i'm talkin bout. A good cleanser and good ole fashion cocoa butter and vaseline. There's nothing like it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't feel like i'm treatin my skin badly, more is not always better, to each his/her own.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Skincare!!!*

Just wondering what ya'll beautiful ladies use and love.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I am going through an acne treatment with Murad and this is surprisingly working out very well for my normal/dry skin. 

Normally, I'm hooked on that Cetaphil like a lot of beauty folx and Olay Complete with SPF. Lately, I've been looking for a good AND efficient eye cream and sunscreen for the face.

And MACaholic, I'm diggin' the hair color. It really goes well with your skin tone!


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Still working on it..


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Origins...swear by it; especially Checks and Balances and Modern Friction.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I'm prone to an occasional breakout, but have good skin overall.  I like Aveeno's Clear Complexion line.  I alternate cleansing using both the pump and creamy/exfoliating cleansers and I use the moisturizer.  My skin seems to like it.  It also appears to have enhanced the evenness of my skintone as well.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Clinique Acne Solutions and Turnaround Concentrate has been great for me. I put nothing else on my face.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I have pretty decent skin, so I don't use much.

In the morning I wash my face in the shower with a [Neutrogena] beaded cleanser, afterwards I apply [L'oreal] collagen cream to my laugh lines and then [Ponds] face cream.

At night I exfoliate with [St Ives] Apricot Scrub, cleanse with [Ponds] cool cucumber cleanser, then apply face cream.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

My skin actually isn't trippin like it used to.  Currently I'm using Neutrogena's Clear Pore Wash/Mask and St. Ives Apricot Scrub for Blemish Prone Skin, with Neutrogena's Pore Refining Toner and random blemish cream if I really need it.  I have oily skin for reference.


----------



## captodometer (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

daily:
Garnier or Olay facial wash
Neutrogena Healthy Defense Antiwrinkle (day)
Roc Pur Actif Antiwrinkle (night)

1-2x weekly:
Origins Clear Improvement mask
Body Shop Vitamin C facial polish


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Origins...swear by it; especially Checks and Balances and Modern Friction._

 
That's me too.... I don't have too many skin issues and this just brings the extra pretty out so well.  I also use the Queen Helene mask once a week.


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Oil of Ulay Multiradiance - it makes my skin really glowy and takes away any ashiness as the super-subtle shimmer in it is yellow rather than pink-based.

I use Olay Complete Care night cream and Olay Total Care eye cream - my mum has used nothing but Olay on her skin for 30 years, and her skin's fantastic, so fingers crossed!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I swear by aveeno products but I use Cetaphil Moiterizer as a night cream & aveeno spf in the summer. In the winter I do use the Cetaphil, it's nice & think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love...love...love the Volcano Ash exfoliate. I use it 1x a week. It's amazing


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Cleansers: MAC cleanse off oil to remove makeup at night, Caudalie Foaming Cleanser in the morning

Treatment: Retin-a Micro with Clyndamicin Lotion(sp?!?)

Moisture: Clyndamiycin (sp again im sorry)

Eye Cream: Moisture Lush


----------



## midget (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Since college started I've been getting pretty bad acne, and usually cystic acne. I had major oily skin. Like three years later..I'm now acne free! (knock on wood) This is MY "cure" for acne that worked.

cleanser:
Pond's cold cream-yeah! Just put it on and wipe it off. leaves skin even and SO soft. you'll see the improvement in like 2 days! this stuff is amazing.
Aveeno positively radiant/clean&clear daily pore cleanser-something mild to wash with if you feel too oily so I might use it before ponds at times. I just have a lot of cleansers left from before bcuz I'd try everything to stop my acne.

moisturizer:
some very light oil-free moisturizer from victoria's secret. really any oil-free one will do as long as you mix it with 2-3 drops of 100% tea tree oil. 

treatment:
neutrogena acne mark fading peel 1x a week..if I don't forget.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Lush is to die for!  I use herbalism and fresh farmacy cleanser, tree tea toner, enzymion moisturizer, and mask of magnaminty mask.  I also use their body butters. Very good for acne prone skin.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Well, I'm pretty unlucky in the fact that I have very sensitive skin and most products break me out.

On the other hand, I'm VERY lucky that it narrows the field of products that ARE safe for me, so I save money and I have a simple routine.  Also very lucky that as long as I stick with these few products and my routine, my skin is happy and looks great, despite being dry w/o a moisturizer. I might be the only Black woman alive w/dry skin, LOL


Daily- Oil Cleansing Method, Kiehl's Ultra Moisturizer with SPF (my HG), or Avon Anew Force Extra Triple Lifting  Day Cream with SPF 15 ( LOL at that long name- it doesn't lift a damn thing, possibly because nothing is sagging yet, lol but it's a good moisturizer with spf that's cheap when Avon has a sale) or Avon Hydrofirming Lifting Day Cream with SPF 15 (another long name where the only truthful and operative words are moisturizer and SPF 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Alternate cleansers when I can't take a shower at the moment (that's when/where I do my OCM, or I'm away from home and my oil blend) Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleansing Pads, or Ponds Cleans Sweep wipes. FYI ladies, the Ponds wipes are great for a "Morning After" kit, if you know what I mean, and I think you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As needed: Queen  Helene Mint Julep or Mud Clay mask. Steam treatment.

Exfoliation: Italy towel. I'm looking into getting a face brush though.

Cetaphil mixed with baking soda to make a paste is pretty good, too. In fact, I might do that in the morning, LOL


----------



## Temptasia (May 4, 2008)

I rediscovered Jojoba Oil as a moisturizer...it's awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It even goes well under my MUFE Matte Velvet + foundation.


----------



## dmenchi (May 4, 2008)

morning:
clinique liquid soap mild
PC 2% gel/liquid
antioxidant serum
mac prep & prime spf 50 or clinique super defense spf 40

evening:
cleanse-off oil MAC (skip if i don't wear MU)
clinique soap liquid mild
PC 2% bha
Neutrogena healthy skin cream ,original formula
Anit-oxidant serum 

when i need added moisture: i have a bottle of fix+ that i mix equal parts with clinique clarifying lotion mild (it's great i keep the MAc bottle in the fridge for refreshing moisture and the clinique just around to use as a toner for 'extreme makeup days' LOL)

sometimes i use  milk of magnesia as a mask...


----------



## sofabean (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

clinique 3 step facial system!!!!!!!! my staple! i have super dry skin and that's the only thing that doesn't dry out my skin or make it break out


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Pshh, I don't do a damn thing. that's why I've got pores the size of the Grand Canyon and zits like the volcanos in hawaii! No lie.

Well, I try to exfoliate once in a while and I love sheaXentials shea butter lotion. Pure shea butter is really good... but REALLY oily. :/


----------



## Rennah (May 10, 2008)

Morning: 
Philosophy Purity Made Simple face wash
Neutrogena Oil-free Moisture SPF15
E45 cream on my body

Night:
Neutrogena Oil-free eye makeup remover
Philosophy Purity Made Simple face wash


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2008)

*AM*
-water (lots of it heehee)
-put in contacts now
-Decleor Matifying toner (mmmm smells divine!!)
-facial cream, used accordingly to the time of the year - Eucerin hydrating face protect SPF 15 in the winter, TBS Vitamin E daily cream in the spring and fall and something light and matifying in the summer, usually Normaderm form Vichy)

*PM*
(remove eye contact lenses first!)
(-once or twice a week exfoliate with TBS Vitamin E facial exfoliator)
- MAC Green gel cleanser all over face (except eyes)
- TBS Vitamin E cleanser for eye area
- Decleor Matifying toner
- Alverde Jojoba cream heavy on the eye area and lightly on the face (great ingredients, lots of antioksidants too)


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2008)

I've got combination skin.

*AM:*
Cleanser: Enzyme Cleansing Gel (Mario Badescu) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Astringent: Special Cucumber Lotion (MB)....not everyday
Moisturizer: Hydro Moisturizer w/Vitamin C on t-zone (MB)
                Kera Moisturizer on rest of face (MB)
Eye Cream: Hyaluronic Eye Cream (MB)

*PM:*
MU Remover: Deep Cleansing Oil (DHC)
Cleanser: Enzyme Cleansing Gel (Mario Badescu)
Astringent: Special Cucumber Lotion (MB)
Moisturizer: Hydro Moisturizer w/Vitamin C on t-zone (MB)
                Kera Moisturizer on rest of face (MB)
Eye Cream: Hyaluronic Eye Cream (MB)

* I dont use spf because I am allergic to *most* chemical sunscreen...still on the look out.


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

AM
DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser (expensive but lasts 6+ months)
Cosmedicine Self-Adjusting Exfoliator (twice a week)
DDF Ultra Light Moisturizing Dew 
MAC Strobe Liquid (sometimes)
Smashbox Photo-Finish Primer Light
Neutrogena Radiance Eye Cream

PM
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation
DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Gel (if I have zits)
Aquaphor Lip Balm

I'm looking for a really good eye cream that helps prevent fine lines and brightens the eye area.. Any suggestions? SPF for day would be good but also looking for a night cream! I'm only 17 so I don't think anything too intense would be necessary..just taking precautions


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

AM
DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser (expensive but lasts 6+ months)
Cosmedicine Self-Adjusting Exfoliator (twice a week)
DDF Ultra Light Moisturizing Dew 
MAC Strobe Liquid (sometimes)
Smashbox Photo-Finish Primer Light
Neutrogena Radiance Eye Cream

PM
DDF Brightening Cleanser
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation
DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Gel (if I have zits)
Aquaphor Lip Balm

I'm looking for a really good eye cream that helps prevent fine lines and brightens the eye area.. Any suggestions? SPF for day would be good but also looking for a night cream! I'm only 17 so I don't think anything too intense would be necessary..just taking precautions


----------



## keirii (Jun 1, 2008)

^I second that!

morning:
CO Bigelow Cucumber Skin Tonic
The Body Shop Seaweed Day Cream
Stila Skin Visor SPF 30
MAC Fix+

Night:
Neutrogena Deep Clean Foam (I don't like it, but the bottle has to run out D: )
The Body Shop Seaweed Pore Scrub (3 times a week)
CO Bigelow Cucumber Skin Tonic
The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Mask (Once a week)
The Body Shop Vitamin E Cream
The Body Shop Vitamin E Moisture Mask (If I STILL feel dry..)

Wow, makes me feel like I put a lot of crap on my face.  My routine changes so sporadically.  And it also includes tons of random free samples every once in a while


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I have dry/sensitive skin

Fashion Fair's - dry skin facial shampoo, fragrance free moisture cream and fragrance free nourishing cream, clay masque

MAC - cleanse off oil, creme wash+ microfine refinisher (exfoliate), studio moisture cream

Cetaphil - cleanser and cream

Aveda - botanical kinetics


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

Oil Cleansing Method each evening.

Olay for combo skin, Neutrogena On-The-Spot all over, jojoba oil or emu oil all twice a day.


----------



## n_c (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I have very sensitive combo skin. For the last 3 weeks I've switched over to Mario Badescu products...my skin seems to like them. You just have to find the right products for your skin type. The co. sent me samples which was great.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Skincare!!!*

I use Bliss products and they are working wonders!  I use their Steep Clean facial wash and their toner!  I also exfoliate 2-3 times/week with their Pore Perfecting Facial Wash and their toner!  For my normal to oily skin, they are working very well!  I also like the volcanic ash exfoliator by Mac!


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 21, 2008)

Cleanser: Eau Thermale Avéne Cleanance soapless gel cleanser
Toner: Nivea Visage Young (I'm waiting to finish it so I can switch to something else - the Nivea Young range dried up my combo, acne-prone skin really bad!)
Moisturizer - La Roche-Posay Hydraphase XL Legere with SPF 15 (day) and Eau Thermale Avéne Cleanance K cream (Night)
Eye cream - Galenic Messeger

Avéne has saved my skin. Pimples are much less, the Cleanance K cream dries them out in no time, blackheads are disappearing, my skintone has gotten even... somedays, all I need is some concealer on my dark circles and my skin is completely even


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 21, 2008)

I have actually only this week changed my skin regimine and for the better I might add. I now use Elemis products and they're wonderful.

I cleanser my face using their Balancing Lime Blossom Cleanser, tone using their Balancing Lavender Toner and then moisturise using their SOS Emergency Cream. It's all really wonderful and perfectly suited to my skin type.

I then also now do their Skin Buff Exfoliator and Herbal Lavender Repair Mask one a week.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 23, 2008)

Morning:

-St. Ives apricot face wash for acne skin- NOT the scrub
-Clean and Clear dual action lotion

Night:

-Neutrogena Oil Free m/u remover
-St. Ives face wash
-C&C dual action lotion
-Clearasil spot treatment

On Wednesday morning, I use the St. Ives apricot scrub after the face wash. On Saturday night, I use the Queen Helene masque.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 23, 2008)

Cleanser: Shiseido Extra Gentle Cleansing Foam
Toner: Shiseido Revitalizing Essence
Eye Cream: Shiseido Brightening Eye Treatment
Moisturizer: NARS Skin Brightening Serum

I love Shiseido's skin care!!!


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Jul 30, 2008)

Face 

Morning
Precleanse depending on how my skin is feeling.
Special Cleansing Gel
Multi-Active Toner
Active Moist mixed with a couple of drops of Oil Matte Block SPF 20
Climate Control Lip Treatment

Night
Precleanse
Special Cleansing Gel
Multi-Active Toner
Active Moist
Climate Control Lip Treatment

Every three days I use the Skin Prep-Scrub after the cleansing gel at night.

Yes, I'm totally in love with Dermalogica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Body
If I know I'm going to be showing some skin (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that just sounds wrong!) I'll put on Nivea Moisturising SPF50 and just normal moisturiser everywhere else. If I'm going to be covered up I'll just use normal moisturiser. I don't have a particular brand or anything, often it's just what's cheap at the super market as I go through it REALLY quickly.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tatethegreat* 

 
_Oh god, I'm terrible. I was my face with Dove bar soap when I shower at night. In the morning, I Stridex my face, add moisturizer, and do my makeup. My poor, poor face._

 
actually, my dermatologist told me that dove is ok and actually recommened to use on the face because it's so gentle. i use the sensitive skin bar soap for my face just because it's unscented. so don't feel too bad


----------



## lechat (May 31, 2010)

Morning: Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser, followed by Oil of Olay.
Night: Pond's Deep Cleanser cold cream, followed by Cetaphil. Then I usually apply a bit of tea tree oil or benzoyl if I need it, followed by a few dabs of Mint Julep mask in any big pore areas.


----------



## Mabelle (May 31, 2010)

Morning: Ole Henriksen's African Red Tea Foaming face wash
Philosophy's Help me Retenoid treatment and then Hope in a Jar and then my foundation with an SPF (because of the retenoid treatment)

Night: Philisophy's Purity made simple face wash. As a treatment i use either Decelor's Auromessence Night Baume or Ole's Pure Perfection.

When I exfoliate (in the morning or in the shower) I use Ole's Sugar glow scrub or Lush's ocean salt scrub. 
Once a week I do a Peel, it's ole's lemon peel. 
On my body i use Lush's Coal Face soap and La Boheme. I use their sugar Scrub (the green one) on the body.


----------



## brighthair (Jul 12, 2010)

am - I'm v lazy, I just use a baby wipe, then Dermalogica total eye care and a moisturiser - generally Dermalogica skin smoothing cream or L'oreal Youth Code but SPF cream if it's sunny

pm - remove eye make up with baby wipe (my eyes are so dry and sensitive I have to stick to the same brand of wipe!)
then Dermalogica Pre Cleanse followed by Dermalogica Ultra Calming Cleanser and Aldi eye gel. I only moisturise at night if my skin is feeling dry


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2010)

Day & Night:
DDF Acne Scrub
DDF Glycolic Exfoliator
Sometimes Olay Refreshing Toner

Morning: 
DDF Moisturizer w/SPF

Night:
Clearasil spot treatment

Occasional Stuff:
DDF Therapeutic Sulfur Mask
OLAY Glycolic Mask (in the shower)


----------



## antigone21 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't understand how this thread got lost into oblivion...I'm into skincare just as I am into makeup and I believe one cannot got without the other. Let's revive this thread!

  	I am in love with my current skincare routine and have gotten great results!

  	My skin:
  	-t-zone gets oily through the day
  	-just finished a 4 month course of antibiotics for acne and have gotten great results. I don't get pimples or cysts anymore, I just have a couple of clogged pores left.
  	-my skin is a bit dry right now
  	-my main concern is getting my dark marks left by acne to fade

  	Routine:
  	-Cleanse with Vichy Essentielles foaming cleaser OR Laroche Posay Effaclar cleansing gel, used with my Olay pro cleansing tool
  	-Tone with pure rosewater (from the grocery store)
  	-Moisturize with Eucerin replenishing face cream 5% urea OR Laroche Posay Hydréane Riche
  	-Moisturize eye area with Rosehip seed oil from Now Solutions OR Sweet almond oil OR whatever moisturizer I am using on my face.

  	In the morning I apply Differin xp (prescription, for acne)
  	For nightime I apply Clindoxyl gel (prescription, for acne)

  	Occasionally:
	-Laroche Posay Effaclar duo on blemishes
  	-Derma e microdermabraison scrub
  	-Lemon juice on my dark spots
  	-Queen Helene mint julep masque on blemishes/t-zone


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2011)

erm i m quite a lazy person.... i only do the basic 3 steps...

  	1. Cleansing oil to remove make up
  	2. Cleansing foam
  	3. Toner
  	4. Moisturizer.. or sheet mask

  	and that's the end..


----------



## Yassy (May 3, 2012)

Morning...
  	Cleanse with a fruit enzyme face wash (forgot brand)
  	Apply Vitamin C Serum (Obagi 20%)
  	Use Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream for lips
  	Use Jurliuqe Purely Sun Defying SPF 15

  	Evening...
  	Cleanse again to wash off dirt and makeup
  	Apply Jurlique Purely Age Defying Night Lotion
  	Apply Jurlique Purely Age Defying Eye Cream
  	Every few days apply pure coconut oil to face

  	P.S: Jurlique is having lots of promos lately on their FB USA page giving away free products!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Morning

  	Clinique Liquid Facial Soap #3
  	Clinique Toner #3
  	Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturising Gel

Night

  	MAC Pro Eye Make-up Remover
  	Make-up Remover Wipes
  	Clinique Liquid Facial Soap #3
  	Clinique Toner #3
  	Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturising Gel
  	Clinique Moisture Surge on cheeks
  	Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado

Extra

  	LUSH Mask of Magnaminty
  	Clarisonic Plus

  	The extra's depend on if I feel my face needs it or not.


----------



## Candy2012 (May 9, 2012)

Morning:
  	cleaning my face with cleanser.
  	Use toner
  	Liquid foundation
  	Isolation cream
  	sunscreen

  	Night:
  	cleaning my face with cleanser.
  	Use toner
  	Face Cream

  	I wanna everything be easy!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

I've been sticking to this regime for a while now, and it's done wonders for my combination/acne-prone skin!

  	Morning:

  	Clinique Face wash for oily skin (really only trying to use this up. I usually use the Philosophy Purity cleanser)
  	Clinique Toner 3
  	First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (I have combo skin. This is the only moisturizer I have found that actually moisturizes my dry cheeks while not over-moisturizing my oily/normal t-zone!)


  	Evening
  	Yes to Cucumber Facial Towelettes to remove makeup, as well as the Clinique makeup remover
  	Philosophy Purity Made Simple with my Clarisonic Mia
  	First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream
  	Lush Enchanted Eye Cream (admittedly, I'm not the hugest fan of this, but I'm trying to use it up!)


  	Extras:
  	I'll do a face mask every once in a while (my all time favorite has been the Lush Mask of Magnaminty!), but I don't really have a set routine with it - just when I feel my skin is really clogged


----------



## MAChostage (May 27, 2012)

Morning

 	 		Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel (using my Clarisonic Plus)
 	 		Oil of Olay for moisture

Night

 	 		Dove Beauty Bar or Noxema Cold Cream, followed by Dove Beauty Bar
 	 		Mario Badescu Seaweed Night Cream

Extra

 	 		Mario Badescu Flower and Tonic Mask twice weekly
 	DHC Deep Cleansing Oil or MAC Cleanse-Off Oil as needed for makeup removal


----------



## hello_kitty (May 30, 2012)

I feel like I have such a simple routine :/

  	When I shower, Clean and Clear acne face wash... or if I'm super dirty or have a ton of makeup on, MAC Green Gel Cleanser

  	I use MAC Studio Moisture Fix for my daily moisturizer, and during the winter or when I'm overly dry, MAC Studio Moisture Cream.


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine isn't that complicated 

  	Morning:
  	Superdrug(UK drugstore) face wash for combination skin
  	Rose water as a toner
  	Superdrug moisturiser for combination skin before I apply my foundation and if I use BB cream I don't use any moisturiser..(planning to invest in a moisturiser with spf)

  	Night:
  	Face wipes
  	Face wash
  	Rose water as a toner
  	Oil as a moisturiser

  	That's it


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been super slacking on my face regimen and my face isn't happy with it. 

  	Morning
  	Biore face wash 
  	Proactiv face wash 
  	Biore Toner 
  	Clean and Clear Face Wash

  	Night
  	Clean and Clear Face Wash
  	Biore Toner 


  	Extras- I may do a Mario Badescu face mask once or twice a week


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 21, 2012)

morning @ night i use proactiv 3 step plus there moisturizer
  	2 times a week i use there spin brush to efolliate
  	2 times a week i use there mask

  	i am still looking for an eye cream!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2012)

*Morning*:  Clarisonic with Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, followed by Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner and Oil of Olay Beauty Fluid

*Evening*:  Makeup removal with either:  DHC Cleansing Oil or Noxema Deep Cleansing Cream.  If using the Cleansing Oil, I follow it with a light cleansing with Dove Moisturizing Bar.  In either instance, followed by Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner and Mario Badescu Seaweed Night Cream

*Twice Weekly (evening)*:  Mario Badescu Flower and Tonic Mask


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 28, 2012)

My skin is super sensitive so less is def more with me and I try to keep it as natural as possible.

  	MORNING
  	Warm water
  	moisturizing oil
  	Chanel moisturizer if I'm putting on make-up

  	NIGHT
  	Korress Milk cleanser
  	moisturizing oil
  	Aloe Vera gel

  	Exfoliate 3 times a week with Fresh Sugar Face Polish


----------



## Kassie (Sep 29, 2012)

At night - Apply a wet facecloth with hot water to open pores, wipe all over face
  	                Once your face has been wiped down with a steamy wascloth apply a facial wash, I use morning burst ( only one I have on hand )
  	                 Apply soap all over face then take a cloth and rub a bit of the cloth on a bar of soap and wipe any makeup stains on eyes or face. make sure the soap doesnt stink your eyes, baby soap works really well. Once you wipe all the left over eye makeup rinse your face and luke warm to cold water to close those pore and minimize any clog pores.

  	After I apply Vichy Normaderm to a cotton pad and rub all over my entire face, I love this liquid mircale because it reducse pore size, reness and uneven skin tone and it smells like anture, I LOVE IT.

  	After thats nice and dry apply either a moisturizer, i use Aveeno because I have extremely dry skin and this is the only cream that doesnt feel oily and after I apply it, it obsorbes right away instead of leaving your skin greasy and wet, it also moisturizes for 24 hours so in the morning my skins still nice and smooth.


  	In the morning, I really just follow through with washing my face and apply moisturizer, I don't put vichy on until before bed.

  	thats my skincare routine


  	check out my beauty blog for tips and trick on makeup and skincare

www.kmakesithappen.blogspot.com


  	Thanks guys please comment on my blog I'd really love the support and hearing from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	thanks love you


  	kassie


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 1, 2012)

AM & PM  Cetaphil Cleanser Finacea Gel Clindamycin Lotion Philosophy Hope in a Jar  My skin is clear now, so I may reduce my prescripton products soon.  I'm also currently trying out new products, as I don't use any kind of exfoliator or treatment.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning wash my face with Neutrogena Acne wash Pink Grape Fruit Facial Cleaner
  	Tone with natural rose water
  	moisturize with Ponds Pink Glow Cream
  	Makeup

  	Night
  	Wash my face with Neutrogena Pink grape fruit facial cleaners (its the best that i have and i cherish it)
  	tone with fresh rose water
  	moisturize with clean & clear oil free moisturizer
  	Cosmeticique eye relaxing cream
  	Neutrogena Foot cream for my feet
  	Eye relaxing drops

  	Weekly or after 1 or 2 days: Stives Apricot cleanser, Stives Green Tea Scrub & Freeman Fruit Power Relaxing Clay Mask !!!

  	this is my latest beauty regime.. so far going great


----------



## Kassie (Oct 5, 2012)

permanentmakeup said:


> Morning wash my face with Neutrogena Acne wash Pink Grape Fruit Facial Cleaner
> Tone with natural rose water
> moisturize with Ponds Pink Glow Cream
> Makeup
> ...


 

  	I interested whats rose water?


----------



## sarahsisa (Nov 5, 2012)

I have dry and sensitive skin, and I've found that these products work for me 

  	Morning:
  	The Body Shop Vitamin E Cream Cleanser
  	The Body Shop Vitamin E Hydrating Toner
  	Embryolisse Lait-Creme-Concentre

  	Evening:
  	Bioderma Crealine H2O
  	TBS Vitamin E Cream Cleanser
  	TBS Vitamin E Gentle Facial Wash
  	TBS Vitamin E Hydrating Toner
  	A-Derma Exomega cream

  	2 times a week:
  	Origins Clear Improvement Mask
  	Origins Drink Me Up Intensive Mask


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got an acne-prone, combination skin (in my laaaate twenties), but have found a regime that works for me, so I barely get any spots.

  	Every 8 weeks: a professional facial at a salon, whereby the skin is treated with steam to open the pores and then thoroughly extracted (I swear by it and think its the main reason for my skin to not break out anymore)

  	I've got the same routing AM/PM and just switch moisturizers and eye cream to be heavier in the evening


 		Wash with Avene Cleanance, soapless gel cleanser 	
 		Tone with La Roche Posay Physiological, soothing toner (alcohol free) or Vichy Aqualia Thermal toner 	
 		Serum: Paula's Choice Skin balancing antioxidant serum 
  	and moisturize with...


 		AM: Pauls's choice skin balancing daily mattifying lotion SPF15 & Estee Lauder Idealist cooling eye illuminator. In winter, its not moisturizing enough so I use Vichy Aqualia Thermal UV SPF25. 
 

 		PM: Very lightly apply Guerlain Success future night cream & Guerlain Success future eye tech. In winter apply a bit more. 
 
  	And exfoliate with grainy scrub twice a week and a mask once a week + Vitamin E capsule applied directly onto skin afterwards.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 19, 2012)

Most of my life i had clear skin with a bit of an oily T-zone. So i rarely gave much attention to my skin beyond basic cleansing.

  	But when i hit 60 a few years ago i figured i should probably start taking care of my skin. I had developed more or less mild rosacea on my cheeks, chin and nose, and i had some dark spots and dark patches on the sides of my face.

  	First, I worked my way through many Olay products (Definity, Regenerist, and Pro-X), most of which were way too highly perfumed and in jar packaging which does not protect ingredients sensitive exposure to air. Then i tried a variety of "high end" products, especially Murad Essential-C (orange), Resurgence (green), and Age-Reform (grey).

  	After much research into ingredients, earlier this year i started using mostly Paula's Choice products. While i use a lot of products, Paula's Choice are quite reasonably priced, so they're not expensive. And they really take very little time to apply - cleansing takes the most time.

  	AM
*Cleanser*: Yes to... Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes
*Toner*: Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Enriched Calming Toner
  	----- or - Paula's Choice Redness Relief Treatment Toner
*Exfoliant*: Paula's Choice Daily Smoothing Treatment with 5% Alpha Hydroxy Acid
*Anti-Dark Spots*: Paula's Choice Remarkable Skin Lightening Lotion with 7% AHA
*Antioxidant*: Paula's Choice Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
*Eye Moisturizer*: i have several i switch among - i use an eye moisturizer because the skin around my eyes is very dry and sensitive
*Moisturizer + Sunscreen*: Paula's Choice Cellular Defense Daily Moisturizer with SPF 25 & Antioxidants
  	----- or - Kiss My Face Face Factor Face + Neck SPF 30

 	 		PM
*Cleanser*: Clairisonic - recently purchased - still auditioning out facial cleansers to use with it
*Toner*: Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Enriched Calming Toner -or- Redness Relief Treatment Toner
*Anti-Dark Spots*: Paula's Choice Remarkable Skin Lightening Lotion with 7% AHA
*Anti-Wrinkle*: Paula's Choice Intensive Wrinkle-Repair Retinol Serum
*Antioxidant*: Paula's Choice Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
*Eye Moisturizer*: one of several i switch among
*Moisturizer*: Paula's Choice Barrier Repair Moisturizer


----------



## revoltofagirl (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently switched up my skincare routine. I have oily acne-prone skin.

  	AM:
  	- peter thomas roth anti-aging cleansing gel
  	- lush tea tree toner
  	- ole henriksen truth serum
  	to moisturize I use one of these:
  	- ole henriksen sheer transformation
  	- garnier moisture rescue gel-cream
  	- bliss fabulous face lotion spf 15 (this is a sample I'm using up)
  	and for sunscreen I use: neutrogena clear face liquid lotion spf 55

  	I'm testing out different eye creams, I have: origins ginzing, origins eye doctor (sample), origins age erase (sample), algenist eye renewal (sample)

  	PM:
  	- lush tea tree toner and baby wipe to remove makeup
  	- target brand eye makeup remover
  	- peter thomas roth anti-aging cleansing gel OR aveeno clear complexion foaming face wash (testing this out)
  	- ole henriksen invigorating night gel
  	- ole henriksen sheer transformation
  	occasionally I'll add a little garnier moisture rescue gel-cream on top if I feel a little more dry
  	and then one of the various eye creams I'm trying out.

  	I like to use lush mask of magnaminty and lush brazened honey face masks when I feel my skin is really congested. I'm also thinking of picking up a different lush toner to use for winter.


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning:
	Gentle Foaming Face Wash,Moisturizing Lotion.

	Night:
	Cleasnig Milk,Night cream


----------



## Angie1995 (Jan 2, 2013)

Morning
  	Garnier dark spot daily illuminating moistourizer
  	Nivea daily moistourizer

  	Night
  	Tea tree witch hazel face wash
  	Castor oil
  	rescue oil
  	lemon juice
  	(sounds crazy I know, but it works, my freckles are dissapearing by the day and my face is softer than a babies backside! )


----------



## lilinah (Jan 3, 2013)

Before Christmas I got lazy for a couple days (cold and raining here) and while i cleansed my face, i skipped all the other stuff in my routine (above, 19 Nov 2012). Boy, was i sorry! My sensitive cheeks felt both hot and cold and sore, and the skin around my eyes hurt even if i didn't touch it.

  	So for a couple days i cleansed, and applied the anti-oxidant serum, an eye moisturizer and face moisturizer, and sunscreen, and skipped the exfoliator and hydroquinone cream. Skin felt much better, so i went back to full routine.

  	My daughter just came to visit, and again i skipped my full routine for one day. We've had freezing weather at night (very unusual here) and yesterday my face hurt again. So back to anti-oxidant serum and moisturizers. I think i've learned my lesson!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use *floral waters *( rosewater is said to be the best anti-ageing product ever for example ) and I apply a good moisturizer when the skin is still moist ( very important ).
  	I *exfoliate 1 a week *with a gentle scrub ( L'Occitane Ultra-riche ) and I sometimes use face masks.
  	I use *a serum *before my night cream.
  	I sometimes use *ice *on my face, roll over face and neck

  	What I *never* do : use a Clarisonic brush, sunbathing, smoking, drinking alcohol.

  	That's it !


----------



## lilinah (Jan 4, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Kassie* 


		I interested whats rose water?


  	Rose water is water based and derived from rose petals. Rose water has been used for many hundreds of years in facial products, especially those meant to be gentle or for sensitive skin. Some companies sell "rose water" products that are actually made of a certain amount natural rose water mixed with other ingredients. Here's more information:
  	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_water


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 11, 2013)

My routine kind of changes depending on what the condition of my skin is/what the season is. But this is what it is now!


	Morning:
	Tone with either Lush's Rose Water or Sageborn Rose Toner
	Apply Ole Henriksen's Vitamin C Serum
	Apply either Origin's Vitazing or Clarin's High Protection Sunscreen (depending on season/where I'm going/what I'm doing)

	Night:
	Cleanse with Ole Henriksen's Vitamin C Cleanser (or any other cleanser that I've managed to pick up. It largely depends on the condition of my skin).
	Tone with either Lush's Rose Water or Sageborn Rose Toner
	Apply La Roche Posay's Effaclar Duo
	Apply Nude's Day Radiance Moisturizer

	Any recommendations, anyone? I have normal/dry skin that is occasionally prone to breakouts. I'm always looking for new products to try. Bit of a junkie, I'm afraid


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a fairly intense routine, and a costly one. 

  	AM:
 [h=1]Sisley Paris Gentle Eye & Makeup Remover (soothing before putting my contacts in and removes any leftover mascara  and eye-boogies)[/h] [h=1]Sisley Paris Lyslait Cleansing Milk with White Lily[/h] [h=1]Sisley Paris Floral Toning Lotion - Alcohol Free[/h]  	Sisley Paris Moisturizer with Cucumber
 	Kate Somerville Multi-Active Eye Repair Cream
 	NARS Multi Protect Primer SPF 30


  	PM:
  	MAC Wipes
  	Kate Somerville Oil-Free Moisturizer 
 [h=1]Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair Synchronized Recovery Complex[/h]  	Kate Somerville Multi-Active Eye Repair Cream

It started off with some freebies and then I was hooked. My skin looks better than ever. Even my other half noticed, so I feel it's worth it.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

My morning routine:

  	Caudalie Gentle cleanser
  	Caudalie thermal bio water
  	This works perfect skin moisturizer

  	My night routine:

  	Garnier or Nivea make up wipes to remove make up or Caudalie gentle cleanser
  	Vichy Normaderm moisturizer or Liz Earl light moisturizer

  	Once a week I will use Caudalie Divine oil on my whole face at night, I always wake up with a beautiful glow on my face!
  	I exfoliate once a week with the Body shop vitamin C exfoliator, it's the best!

  	Less is more. I have combination oily skin and this works perfectly for my skin. Caudalie and this works brands are my all time favorite skin care brands


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 23, 2013)

I wash mi face every single morning with Avene Cleanance. I apply a hialuronic acid lotion all over my face and around eyes and after ten minutes I put some Mac studio moisturizer. Before make up (like 5 minutes before) I apply Heliocare spf 50.

  	At night:

  	I take my make up off (with some milk, lotion, wipes...Whatever I have at the moment)
  	Cleanance by Avene.
  	Four or five nights a week I use glycolic acid.

  	I usually do this as soon as I get home in the evening. Before I go to bed I use Kiehl´s Ultra facial.

  	Twice a week I use Apivita green clay mask (wonderful to leave the skin very very soft and clean).


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 23, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I use *floral waters *( rosewater is said to be the best anti-ageing product ever for example ) and I apply a good moisturizer when the skin is still moist ( very important ).
> I *exfoliate 1 a week *with a gentle scrub ( L'Occitane Ultra-riche ) and I sometimes use face masks.
> I use *a serum *before my night cream.
> I sometimes use *ice *on my face, roll over face and neck
> ...


  	I also think that Clarisonic isn´t a good choice.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 23, 2013)

Morning : I wash my face with an Eau Micellaire ( organic ), then I apply the Liérac Hydra Chrono Sérum + Nuxe Crème Fraîche ( new formula moisturizing and soothing ). Before that I use rosewater ( organic too ) all over the face.

  	Evening : I take my makeup off with a Kiko gentle makeup remover ( milk ) then Eau Micellaire and very often rosewater again all over the face. Hydra Chrono Sérum + Estee Lauder Revitalizing Cream ( I think it's for Europe only, it's quite a good cream though I much prefer Advanced Time Zone )

  	Scrub : once a week I use L'Occitane ultra riche, very smooth and good
  	Mask : Avène masque hydratant/apaisant

  	Lips : Kiko balms ( intensive balm, night balm )

  	Body : the Body Shop butters ( cocoa butter, chocolate, moringa, mango etc... depends on my mood ), Melvita l'Or Bio ( a very good organic cruelty free body oil ), or Caudalie l'Huile Divine also very good and delicate. And Nivéa body cream Pure Naturals as a firming cream. I also use l'Occitane Huile Amande which is excellent ( firming, nourishing ).


----------



## Naomi Mafeni (Mar 11, 2013)

Cleansers : I use the Kiehls Ultra cleanser tith olay prox cleansing brush then follow up with Clean and Clear deep cleansing cream


  	Moisturizer: Day: Cerave am facial moisturizer spf 30
  	                  Night: Forever Living Aloe moisturizing lotion

  	Oil used nightly: Sweet almond oil

  	Toner: Clinique clarifying lotion step 1


----------



## pinkfizz (Mar 17, 2013)

Morning 
	Lush's Aqua Marina or Let The Good Times Roll
	Lush's Celestrial moisturiser/Olay beauty fluid

Night
	Simple face wipes
	Nivea's Pure and Natural cleanser
	Simple toner
	Lush's Celestrial again
	I sometimes apply tea tree oil if I can feel a spot coming on.

  	Have been following this for around 3 years, though I sometimes switch moisturisers depending on the season


----------



## Cara (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning
  	Wash with dove soap
  	Apply a bb cream
  	Then makeup

Evening
  	Wash 2x with dove soap, once to wash the makeup and dirt off my face, then again to make sure ive got everything.
  	Apply an anti ageing night cream
  	Put vaseline under my eyes, on my eyelashes and on my brows

Exfoliate
  	Lemon and sugar cotton pad 1x a week

Body
  	Baby oil after a shower


----------



## Dr Farah Meher (Mar 24, 2013)

I use and recommend Papulex (not sure if available in the US). I just use it morning and night, the wash, toner and treatment cream. It's highly effective, but comes with a certain pricetag.


----------



## trihogaster (May 13, 2013)

I NEVER go to sleep with my make up on.

  	Morning:
  	Avon Anew cleansing gel
  	Burjois vitamin C tonic
  	Avon Anew eyes hydrating cream
  	natural herbal cream (made for me personally)
  	Clarins primer (sometimes)
  	make up


  	Evening:
  	Avon Anew cleansing gel
  	Burjois vitamin C tonic
  	Avon Anew eyes hydrating cream
  	Hydrolat rosemary verbenon
  	oil mixture (made for me personally)


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 13, 2013)

Cleansing, toning, moisturizing. I use a mixture of a olive oil, almond oil and a rose water for overnight to get nourish my skin.


----------



## trihogaster (May 14, 2013)

makeupbymerry said:


> Cleansing, toning, moisturizing. I use a mixture of a olive oil, almond oil and a rose water for overnight to get nourish my skin.


	i like it


----------



## Lulu12 (May 15, 2013)

MORNING
  	Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean Cleanser 
  	Lancome Tonique Douceur Toner
  	Estee Lauder Hydrationist Moisturizer  <----Amazing!

NIGHT
  	Lancome Eau Fraiche Douceur Cleansing Water/Makeup Remover --Smooth over face with cotton pad
  	Lancome Tonique Douceur Toner
  	Estee Lauder ADVANCED NIGHT REPAIR <-- Completely changed my skin since I started using it. Now it's glowing, healthy, and clear of acne & scarring!
  	Estee Lauder Hydrationist or Clinique Even Better Moisturizer

  	I love my skin now that I use good products. 

TREATMENTS
  	Origins Charcoal Mask and Lancome Pure Empreinte Masque
  	Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair _Concentrate_ as a 21-day treatment for a nice boost of radiance!


----------



## jennyash (May 20, 2013)

Clinique 3-Step for skintype 2, plus some parts from the Anti-Blemish Solution's series now and then. As a daycreme I use Moisture Surge Intense and the serum I use is Turnaround Concentrate Extra Radiance Renewer, and at night it's the same steps but with the nightcreme Turnaround Overnight Radiance Moisturizer. Some nights I use Moisture Surge Overnight Mask...


----------



## NhanceNaturalU (May 21, 2013)

I'm new to Clinique 3 Step Skin Care. I've noticed a lot of women use several different types of products day and night trying to reach the same result. We all want clear, flawless, radiant skin. I use 3 products day and night. I cleanse. I exfoliate. I moisturize. Most importantly, I drink lots and LOTS of water. Your makeup is only going to look as good as the skin underneath. You can't hide your real self under a ton of makeup. I feel comfy in my skin without it. How many women can say that? Before the summer is over I want to be able to tell my customers I have just moisturizer on my face! Clinique is my ticket to great skin!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2013)

PM

*cleanser*: I+M Naturkosmetik cleansing milk for sensitive skin. (don't like it, it still burns a little, trying to finish it and find another all organic vegan unscented cleansing milk)
  	Every couple of days I use the 100% Pure Brightening Scrub+Mask instead. I leave it on for at least 15 min and then massage and rinse.

*toner*: Farfalla organic rose water (I mainly use it to spritz my face before applying oil or cream)

*eye cream*: 100% Pure Coffee Bean Eye Cream. Sometimes Maienfelser eye wrinkle oil. (bought a sample of it, which will last me a lifetime)

*moisturizer*: Farfalla Rosehip Oil
  	I switch every couple of days with: Primavera sheabutter, alverde anti-aging kiwi-grape serum, and 100% Pure Super Fruit Serum (got that one for free, trying to use it up) I also bought samples of Maienfelser rose cream and neutral cream to try, which I'm testing.

*lip care*: Jack Black Balm. Also using some others besides that, at the moment: Dr. Eckstein Lip Balm. Lavera Basis Sensitiv Lip Balm.

*lip scrub*: Lush Sweet Lips (now d/c, will have to find a new one once it's finished  )

  	occasionally: Balm Balm Hibiscus Facial Mask, 100% Pure Pinapple Enzyme Mask, FaceShop Blackhead Ex Nose Clay Mask, konjac sponge, Avene thermal water.
  	And I'm trying out different anti blemish stuff.


  	AM

  	same, only for moisturizer I use Eco Cosmetics Sun Gel SPF30. It's very greasy, so no additonal day cream. 

  	edit: forgot to add that I don't use the lip scrub every day, only once a week maybe or when I feel like it.


----------



## lilinah (May 22, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *NhanceNaturalU* 


		I'm new to Clinique 3 Step Skin Care. I've noticed a lot of women use several different types of products day and night trying to reach the same result. We all want clear, flawless, radiant skin. I use 3 products day and night. I cleanse. I exfoliate. I moisturize. Most importantly, I drink lots and LOTS of water. Your makeup is only going to look as good as the skin underneath. You can't hide your real self under a ton of makeup. I feel comfy in my skin without it. How many women can say that? Before the summer is over I want to be able to tell my customers I have just moisturizer on my face! Clinique is my ticket to great skin!!!!


  	Don't forget *sunscreen*. All that good care may look good now, but will render limited results in the future if you don't wear sufficient sunscreen. While UVB, the rays that tan and burn skin, don't go through windows, UVA _does_, so even if you're indoors, you need protection.


----------



## lilinah (May 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> PM
> 
> *cleanser*: I+M Naturkosmetik cleansing milk for sensitive skin. (don't like it, it still burns a little, trying to finish it and find another all organic vegan unscented cleansing milk)
> Every couple of days I use the 100% Pure Brightening Scrub+Mask instead. I leave it on for at least 15 min and then massage and rinse.
> ...


  	Mmm-mmm-mmm. I can tell how good you smell from way over here


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Mmm-mmm-mmm. I can tell how good you smell from way over here








 I try to use products with as natural and minimal ingredients as possible. After trying out so many brands and products for years and years, and being allergic to pretty much everything, this is what seems to work best for me. Although some products are still irritating, mainly on my eyes, this is the best skin regimine I had so far. But I guess I could still optimize it.


----------



## gmom (May 29, 2013)

AM: Murad vitamin C cleanser with Clarisonic Aria. Obagi vitamin C 20 serum. Sisley All Day All Year moisturizer with a couple drops of argan oil. 

  	PM: Bioderma Sensibio makeup remover or Caudalie Micellar makeup remover. Either Organic Pharmacy carrot butter cleanser or REN balm cleanser with cleansing cloth. REN exfoliating pads or retinol or REN lactic acid peel. Replenix retinol eye cream. Prevage night cream.


----------



## andreacelinea (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning and night I use Garnier Pure 3 in 1 and moisturize with my Nivea moisturizer for oily skin. In the evenings in put tea tre oil or benzoyl peroxid (5%) on my spots/ blemishes. I also use Simple Facial wipes for removing eye and facial make-up.


----------



## kzamora01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning:
  	MAC Marine-Bright cleanser
  	Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer spf 50

  	One to two times a week exfoliate using Aveeno scrub. Its not so harsh of a scrub.

  	Night:
  	Simple eye makeup remover (oil free)
  	Simple facial wipes to remove makeup
  	MAC Marine-Bright cleanser
  	Avon Anew eye cream
  	MAC Marine-Bright Softening Lotion


----------



## alle685 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Morning:*
  	Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser
  	Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
	AMBI Even & Clear Daily Moisturizer
  	Make Up

*Night:*
  	Simple Kind to Skin Refreshing Facial Wash Gel
  	Vaseline (I use this to moisturize my face and I’ve noticed it has really helped keep my skin soft and supple)


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 21, 2013)

honestly?  LÓreal facial toner both am/pm
  	                 Panoyxyl bar soap pm in shower
  	                 Retin A pm


  	                That's all folks!   OH  and Sunscreen!!!!  Lots of it!!!!!


----------



## craftypepper (Jun 22, 2013)

AM:
  	I don't cleanse in the morning - just blot oil off with a Clean & Clear blot sheet.
  	Replenix CF Serum
  	Replenix Sheer Physical SPF 50 Spray (going to try Burnout Eco Sensitive SPF 32 soon, though)

  	PM:
  	MAC Cleanse Off Oil if I've worn makeup
  	Boots Expert Sensitive Gentle Cleansing Wash
  	Paula's Choice Clear Regular Strength BHA Toner or 8% AHA Gel (I rotate)
  	Chicet Moisturizing Mist Complex

  	Overall I'm pretty happy, but I may try out Ole Henricksen's Truth Serum soon as I have heard great things about it.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning:

  	-FRESH soy facial wash
  	-Clinque Face Scrub (every once in a while)
  	-Murad Toner
  	-First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream

  	Night:

  	-Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover (if I had mascara on that day)
  	-FRESH soy facial wash
  	-Murad Toner
  	-First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream
  	-LUSH Grease of Lightning for spot treatment
  	-Jojoba oil for eyelashes (done once in a while)


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

morning:
  	paula's choice clear acne cleanser
  	pc clear acne exfoliant
  	roc calmance moisturizer

  	night:
  	paula's choice clear acne cleanser
  	pc clear acne exfoliant
  	pc acne treatment

  	weekly:
  	yves rocher pomegranate mask

  	also i use simple gel wash in the shower and I swipe off my face with pc 2%bha liquid after I take off my makeup


----------



## aroseisarose (Jul 20, 2013)

cleanser: clean and clear deep pore cleanser
  	toner: the body shop tea tree toner or la roche posay serozinc
  	physical exfoliator: boots no 7 energizing scrub
  	chemical exfoliator: paula's choice 2% bha liquid exfoliant or nip and fab glycolic pads
  	moisturiser: shiseido pureness matifying moisturiser
  	eye cream: kiehl's avocado eye cream
  	lip care: boots lip and cold sore cream
  	lash conditioner: talika lipocils
  	eye makeup remover: lancome bifacial or bobby brown eye makeup remover
  	face makeup remover: loreal micellar water or macs makeup remover wipes


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 26, 2013)

I just do wash my face ..


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's mine... I use a lot of indie beauty brands!

  	Cleanser: Mario Badescu Enzyme cleansing gel; Mario Badescu Glycolic cleanser 3 evenings a week
  	Toner: Blooddrop Eau lala
  	Exfoliators: Moonalisa Herbal Mercy, Paula's Choice AHA liquid
  	Moisturizer: Olay Complete (day), Moonalisa Herbalist's Gold (night)
  	Eye cream: L'Occitane Shea butter cream for dry skin
  	Lips: Moonalisa lip balm
  	Eye makeup remover: Neutrogena eye make up remover


----------



## babyjane (Aug 8, 2013)

Skin care products I use   Makeup Remover - Maybelline Total Clean Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover & Smartskin Facial Wipes Cleanser - Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel Exfoliator - Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (for a gentle scrub) & Biore Blemish Clearing Scrub Moisturizer - Dermalogica Active Moist & Lancome's Hydra Zen Multi-Relief (only in winter) Eye Cream - Lancome's Hydra Zen Multi-Relief (using it as a eye cream as well with no complaints) Lip Balm - Burt's Bee's Lip Balm Tubes (amazing!)  I used to use Witch Hazel as toner but it contains alcohol which was irritating my skin. So no toner atm!


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

I wash my face with baby wipes then use Benefits Moisture Prep Toning Lotion, eye cream, total moisture facial cream, then finish with ultra radiance re-hydrating mist.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2013)

I've significantly downsized my skincare regimen with the goal of minimally interrupting my skin's natural pH.

  AM
  cleanser: lukewarm water
  moisturizer: Olay Complete Defense Daily UV Moisturizer SPF 30, Sensitive Skin

  PM
  cleanser: MUJI Sensitive Skin Cleansing Oil
  toner: Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner
  eyes: Roc Deep Wrinkle Night Cream (not a dedicated eye treatment, but I've been using it for years around my eyes and mouth)
  moisturizer: Acne.org moisturizer with a few drops of camellia oil or tamanu oil

  Skincare for the lazy girl.


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I try to use products with as natural and minimal ingredients as possible. After trying out so many brands and products for years and years, and being allergic to pretty much everything, this is what seems to work best for me. Although some products are still irritating, mainly on my eyes, this is the best skin regimine I had so far. But I guess I could still optimize it.


  I agree with you, I look for products with as natural and minimal ingredients as possible.   I used to use a combination of products, Avon cleanser and toner, Simple moisturizer and Nivea Q10 night cream. I changed after a friend of mine let me use some of her day cream. Now I understand what she means by sticking to one system. Monsia use Shea Butter in their cleanser, toner, day cream with SPF-15, and intense night repair cream. You can find all their ingredients listed on their website http://www.monsiaskincare.com/monsia-advanced-skin-renewal-system.html scroll down to Ingredients.

I have been adding a couple of drops of jojoba oil to Monsia's night repair cream and applying it to neck and eye area.  It has tightened and smoothed the neck area but I still have age spots on my left and right cheeks but they are getting lighter.


----------



## liznsmv (Nov 24, 2014)

I use Murad Acne oil mattifier and clarifying cleanser. Amazing!!! Also use Kater Somerville's exfolikate.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 25, 2014)

My routine is quite simple these days. I have given up bottled cleansers - my skin was too dry.
  I use a warm, wet flannel in the morning. A simple moisturiser and sunscreen spf50+
  At night I cleanse again with flannel, EVOO if I have make up on. I use some kind of BHA down my nose, Bio Oil on rest of face, neck and decolette.
  Exfoliate and mask once per week.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 25, 2014)

Besides cleansing, the two most important skincare habits are:
  (1) sunscreen daily - even if you are not in the sun - if you're near a window UVA comes through and is responsible for a lot of skin aging issues and skin cancer;
  (2) products with no fragrance/parfum - this is true of natural fragrant plant oils, too - makes them smell good, but is a skin irritant - a lot of skin issues are cumulative, so you may not see problems now, but in the not too distant future...;

  Also:
  (3) using products in opaque bottles and tubes, not jars - many skin care ingredients cease to be functional when exposed to air and light - every time you open a jar or expose a clear container to light - the product won't hurt you, but the ingredients help you less and less - so you're wasting money, especially when getting expensive products, if they're in jars or translucent containers.

  I'm 65, have somewhat dry skin, not too many wrinkles, brown spots in the hollows of my cheeks, and rosacea on my cheeks, nose, and chin.

  If i'm in a huge hurry, i do only two things: cleanse and put on sunscreen.

  Otherwise, before i get dressed i:
  Cleanse - there are many mild gentle cleansers, so i switch off from time to time;
  Exfoliate - i use AHA on the sides of my face and forehead; BHA on my cheeks, nose, & chin because of rosacea - must wear sunscreen when using;
  Retinol Serum - alternate with exfoliant - must wear sunscreen when using;
  Antioxidant Serum + Vitamin C;
  Sunscreen with only Zinc Oxide and Titanium Dioxide - yeah, it's white-ish, but by the time i do everything else it's mostly absorbed - and occasionally i mix some foundation into it so it's less white to start with.

  I didn't start really taking care of my skin until i turned 60. First i tried some well-known drug store products, but the perfumes in them were very strong and unpleasant to me. Then i switched to fairly high-end stuff, but they were rather expensive, and i began to wonder if they really did what they promised. Then i found Paula Begoun's Beautypedia - http://beautypedia.com -  and started shopping for more efficacious products. Someone i work with regularly thought i was in my early 50s, so i guess i'm doing something right.

 Beautypedia has really helpful reviews on the efficacy of products. I mostly use Paula's Choice products, but i've found others that are good, too.

  Some people complain because she rates her own products highly, but the site rates products by many companies and in every price range, so if you don't want to use hers, you can find products that suit you.
  And some people claim she is anti natural products, but many of her own products contain natural ingredients, so that's clearly not the case, if th.

  I ignore her makeup reviews because i have very different ideas about what colors and finishes i want to wear, except for foundation, since that covers so much skin.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 26, 2014)

great post. I just wanted to say that I read some advice about using zinc based sunscreens on another site. The poster said that she always mixed a little water into her palm with the sunscreen and it stopped the product leaving the white cast. I haven't tried this personally as I had problems with staining on clothes so gave up zinc sunscreens, it also used to collect in the lines around my neck and looked horrible! Otherwise I would have stuck with them.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 26, 2014)

oh also. I'm 50 and have had brown sunspots from time to time. I get my skin doctor or general practitioner to spray them with liquid nitrogen. It freezes them and they swell up, dry out and fall off after about one week (you can pop foundation over that whilst this happens).


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Mar 26, 2015)

I have use a cleanser twice a day (Avene, french brand). 

  Morning:

  Paula´s Choice antiox lotion.
  Olay regenerist cream.

  Night:

  Every other day, I use glycolic acid.
  Rest of the days I use a good moisturizer or Vit-C.


  And that´s it right now.


----------



## BettyGoat (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning - Avene Gentle Cleanser, Jurlique Calendula calming liquid, Nivea 30+ Light Feel Daily Face Veil, QV eye cream
  Night - Neutrogena Eye MakeUp Remover, QV Gentle Cleanser, Organic Coconut Oil, QV eye cream
  Weekly - Body Shop Oatmeal Scrub, Natio moisturising mask left on overnight.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning: Cera Ve cleanser, bha lotion, bb cream/ sunblock w spf  Night: avocado oil for makeup removal, cera ve cleanser, bha lotion, product w benzyl peroxide, maybe misting/softening spray


----------



## doeeyeddreams (Jun 21, 2015)

*Morning: *
  Murad Clarifying Cleanser 
  Murad Acne Clearing Solution
  Murad Acne Spot Fast Fix for any stubborn pimples or trouble spots 
  Murad Oil-Control SPF 15 Mattifier (if my skin is oily) OR Mary Kay Clearproof Moisturizer (if my skin is dry) 

*Night: *
  Yes to Cucumbers makeup remover wipes 
  Murad Acne Spot Fast Fix on trouble spots

  As you can see, I'm a HUGE fan of Murad.


----------

